#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Greenscaping our Retirement Home in Nan Province

## BoganInParasite

Greetings, for several months I've been blogging the build of our eventual retirement home in Nan province. It is nearing completion and we expect to move in towards the end of the month or first week of February. We are now turning our attention to retaining walls, fences and gardens and so I've decided to open this thread in the more appropriate forum. I've chosen to use the term 'greenscaping' because we want to establish a colourful and varied set of gardens and orchard and try as hard as we can to adhere to organic and natural processes. Our emphasis will be on fruit trees, two 30sqm vegetable gardens, a kitchen garden, a garden to attract butterflies and bees and running some chickens. Dogs eventually.

I'll post some more detail of our plans and challenges in the coming days. Hoping that I can share our unfolding experiences and seek the guidance and wisdom of others in Thailand with green thumbs.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

We will also be interested in this one as our *gardening* efforts will be following yours so hopefully we can learn something!!

Apart from *PJ's* fishing pond and my rose bushes, its a blank canvas so far (oh... and the mango trees of course!)

Good luck!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks TD. If I survey wallet damage we're already underway on the garden. Got 600 garden edge blocks and twelve advanced trees being delivered to site on Friday. Bang, 9,600 baht and 7,200 baht gone like that.

Fully expecting to pay a big price for 18 months of no exercise once we move in and get started. Although I'm going to use local labour for the retaining wall and front fence replacement. 

Particularly looking forward to blogging how the wife chooses which 50% of the fruit trees she acquired we get to plant, just don't have room for them all. Regards, -BiP



> We will also be interested in this one as our *gardening* efforts will be following yours so hopefully we can learn something!!
> 
> Apart from *PJ's* fishing pond and my rose bushes, its a blank canvas so far (oh... and the mango trees of course!)
> 
> Good luck!

----------


## Neverna

Sounds great, BiP. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress.

----------


## Norton

Looking forward to your posts as you progress.

You are not far from CM so highly recommend a visit to Queen Sirikit Botanical Garden.

Fantastic place and you will get ideas for your garden.

----------


## tomcat

...threads based in reality are always welcome...

----------


## BoganInParasite

I think we will do that Norton, and soon. I recall we went to a garden on Doi Tung north of Chiang Rai maybe 6-8 years ago. Nicest garden I've visited, magic place. Regards, -BiP



> Looking forward to your posts as you progress.
> 
> You are not far from CM so highly recommend a visit to Queen Sirikit Botanical Garden.
> 
> Fantastic place and you will get ideas for your garden.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Me too Neverna, the wife is going stir crazy to make a real start. She's collected so many seedlings and pot plants I expect I'll need two trips in the Hilux just to move them. Regards, -BiP



> Sounds great, BiP. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress.

----------


## BoganInParasite

:Smile:   Regards, -BiP.



> ...threads based in reality are always welcome...

----------


## HuangLao

> Sounds great, BiP. I'm looking forward to seeing it progress.


Yep...
We can never have enough garden type of threads, with their variety and certainty.
Ever expanding landscapes!!

Best to ya BIP.

 :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Looking forward to your posts as you progress.
> 
> You are not far from CM so highly recommend a visit to Queen Sirikit Botanical Garden.
> 
> Fantastic place and you will get ideas for your garden.




....and have numerous species/varieties available for sale - shipped to one's residence.
One could easily spend many hours there just taking it in - especially during the season.

----------


## Stumpy

One of the activities I enjoyed after our home was done was landscaping or as was stated, "greenscaping"

There of course is a lot to consider.  One has to keep in mind on trees that they will grow and they can become a lot of work.  I opted for a lot of grass to keep mud and dust down.  We have many very nice trees that produce very aromatic flowers and shade.  We also have 3 varieties of banana trees, 5 coconut trees, 4 different mango trees which all bear fruit. Lumyai trees are very thick leaved which offer a lot of shade.

One thing to consider when planting the various trees is many draw various insects and improperly postioned around the house can lead to unwanted house guests.  

Keep in mind as well that watering becomes a part of upkeep and healthy plants.  Installing automatic watering systems makes life much easier.  

I look forward to the pics.

----------


## Stumpy

> ....and have numerous species/varieties available for sale - shipped to one's residence.
> One could easily spend many hours there just taking it in - especially during the season.


My wife has a very nice rose garden going at our house.  She probably has 45 or so rose bushes of numerous types.  We visited the rose display in CM.  My wife enjoyed it and then took off with a bunch of the local gardeners to discuss tricks on growing them.  Bugs are the biggest challenge.  Also rose bushes take a lot of maintenance. My wife probably spends an hour a day trimming and taking flowers.  She puts Rose's in her vase in the bedroom almost every other day.  They smell great.

----------


## Airportwo

When I started gardening here I was surprised how fast things grow, once the garden gets established most of the work, apart from watering is chopping back.
Don't over plant as I have done in some areas also, leave room for them to grow, as you can see from picture, I planted travellers palms too close together.

----------


## Stumpy

> Don't over plant as I have done in some areas also, leave room for them to grow,


Great advice.  I have a few Bismarkia Nobilis palms that were small when bought but 2 years later are huge.

----------


## Klondyke

> You are not far from CM so highly recommend a visit to Queen Sirikit Botanical Garden.


Apart of this place, if you drive thru the area where the garden shops/markets are spread up over few sois you'll get plentiful choice as well with a good prices:

Kham Tiang Garden Center - from the north eastern corner of the square channel.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks Klondyke, we are looking forward to catching up with you again soon. Regards, -BiP



> Apart of this place, if you drive thru the area where the garden shops/markets are spread up over few sois you'll get plentiful choice as well with a good prices:
> 
> Kham Tiang Garden Center - from the north eastern corner of the square channel.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thank you sir. Regards, -BiP



> Yep...
> We can never have enough garden type of threads, with their variety and certainty.
> Ever expanding landscapes!!
> 
> Best to ya BIP.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks JPPR2, the insect and ants considerations is something I want to research. At 60 years of age the only thing I think I know about this is that mulberry trees attract mosquitoes (in Australia at least) so am starting from a long way back. The wife has collected perhaps thirty varieties of fruit trees and I need to research both bug attraction issues and how to plant. With many, and durian is a classic example, I know it is just not a matter of digging a hole and sticking it in it. We love roses as well but have zero experience. In the first year I believe we'll focus on getting the fruit trees established and trying to get something edible out of the vegetable gardens. Regards, - BiP




> One of the activities I enjoyed after our home was done was landscaping or as was stated, "greenscaping"
> 
> There of course is a lot to consider.  One has to keep in mind on trees that they will grow and they can become a lot of work.  I opted for a lot of grass to keep mud and dust down.  We have many very nice trees that produce very aromatic flowers and shade.  We also have 3 varieties of banana trees, 5 coconut trees, 4 different mango trees which all bear fruit. Lumyai trees are very thick leaved which offer a lot of shade.
> 
> One thing to consider when planting the various trees is many draw various insects and improperly postioned around the house can lead to unwanted house guests.  
> 
> Keep in mind as well that watering becomes a part of upkeep and healthy plants.  Installing automatic watering systems makes life much easier.  
> 
> I look forward to the pics.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks Airportwo, nice looking plants though. Regards, BiP



> When I started gardening here I was surprised how fast things grow, once the garden gets established most of the work, apart from watering is chopping back.
> Don't over plant as I have done in some areas also, leave room for them to grow, as you can see from picture, I planted travellers palms too close together.

----------


## Stumpy

Also BIP, if you plan on planting grass make sure you use the right species. There is a thin blade grass that grows well only in the sun. The Malaysian grass will only do well in shaded areas with some early or late sun. Learned that from re-sodding areas. There is also a grass species that is used at the golf courses for the greens. 

Also, if you do grass, make sure you roll it. Most of the locals toss dirt and toss sod on it and water it. I bought an empty 55 gal drum and filled it about half way with water and rolled the dirt prior to the sod and then again after a drench watering. I did all of our landscaping here. It feels so much better versus having a bunch of people come in and do it while you watch. The reward is when it all grows and starts to fill out you appreciate it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks JPPR2, likely to want to have some grass on the north side (back yard), half of that area only gets direct sun maybe six months a year. The front yard (house/carport to the road) will be given over to the wife's fruit trees which will be as tightly planted at the minimum space levels. May not be too much room for grass and in some cases the trees may not appreciate grass under them (e.g citrus) but can't help thinking I'd like some type of cover there rather than dirt. Likely this will be quite a discussion in the thread in a few weeks. Got some other stuff I need to do first. Regards, -BiP



> Also BIP, if you plan on planting grass make sure you use the right species. There is a thin blade grass that grows well only in the sun. The Malaysian grass will only do well in shaded areas with some early or late sun. Learned that from re-sodding areas. There is also a grass species that is used at the golf courses for the greens. 
> 
> Also, if you do grass, make sure you roll it. Most of the locals toss dirt and toss sod on it and water it. I bought an empty 55 gal drum and filled it about half way with water and rolled the dirt prior to the sod and then again after a drench watering. I did all of our landscaping here. It feels so much better versus having a bunch of people come in and do it while you watch. The reward is when it all grows and starts to fill out you appreciate it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Probably going to be Sunday before I'm able to post something that shares the block layout and our plans and challenges for the gardens. We are on the home run with the house build and moving into it before the end of the month is our primary focus. But there are some things happening garden wise in the background.

Got 600 of these being delivered to site today. We've taken on some help and they will be moved around to the back yard and on the weekend a start made on using them to outline and border two 30sqm vegetable patches. We'll use approximately 420 blocks for that, eight blocks per linear meter. Short wooden stakes will be used for added stability before the top soil is added early next week. Longer stakes will be put in the corners and strategically along the edges to support netting if we need it.


We also have twelve reasonable advanced trees being delivered today. Six foxtail palms will go along the driveway, three each side. And six of these Yellow Indian trees along the front boundary. These are in flower in Nan province now. They are peaking in Nan city but a little early to peak as you go up the Nan River valley where it is a bit cooler. There is an amazing stand of these 110 kilometers to the north of Nan that we visited in mid-February last year. Going again next week and hoping they are at the peak.


And yesterday we discussed with the lead guy building our carport to build two trellises for our Australian and Thai passionfruit vines. Want them to be 4.0 meters high (of which 70cm will be buried in concrete) and 2.0 meters wide. The squiggly lines represent strong wire mesh that I want wired to the metal supports. I asked for a quote first but I'm suspecting they will just make them. Either way I expect I'll have them and get the hired help to concrete them in place by the end of next week. Will likely plant four Aussie passionfruit seedlings under one of them and cull three when I can see which one is looking the strongest.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The 600 garden edge blocks have been delivered. Will be setting out the first 30sqm vegetable garden today and getting the gent we hired to lay them over the coming days.


The six Foxtail Palms and six Yellow Indian trees have also been delivered. Plus some other smaller plants I wasn't expecting. Thought they might have been gifts but it seems they were actually a sneaky purchase by the wife. Seems the wife is adopting the beg forgiveness over permission approach.

----------


## NamPikToot

BiP Really looking forward to this, gardens are my thing and in Thailand the climate allows you to spend lots of time outside year round. Agree with Airport, i made the mistake with some trees and not spacing them sufficiently and disappointingly had to remove them. 

Regards your drainage issues, clearly you are prepping to ensure there are no areas where water collects but its worth considering that where the waters migrates to will be more damp than other areas in the wet season - roots generally don't like it too wet so i'd think about what you are planting in those ares - obviously some plants thrive in soil that has a higher water content.

----------


## Stumpy

> Regards your drainage issues, clearly you are prepping to ensure there are no areas where water collects but its worth considering that where the waters migrates to will be more damp than other areas in the wet season - roots generally don't like it too wet so i'd think about what you are planting in those ares - obviously some plants thrive in soil that has a higher water content.


Again good points. When we built our house I insisted on that the house sit a bit higher and all water that comes from rain drains away from the foundation. Same with the drive way and the trees. They should not have deep water surrounding them during the rainy season. Durian and Jack fruit will die quickly. Mango trees are very forgiving as are Banana. Lawns or grass LOVE the rain.

Landscaping, like anywhere, takes a bit of homework to understand the vegetation one is going to plant.

----------


## HuangLao

> Again good points. When we built our house I insisted on that the house sit a bit higher and all water that comes from rain drains away from the foundation. Same with the drive way and the trees. They should not have deep water surrounding them during the rainy season. Durian and Jack fruit will die quickly. Mango trees are very forgiving as are Banana. Lawns or grass LOVE the rain.
> 
> Landscaping, like anywhere, takes a bit of homework to understand the vegetation one is going to plant.


Your reference regarding the heartiness and forgiving character of mangoes is spot on, JP.
High water, long dry spells, fire, disease, etc - get through it all.

Can wonder why they're the favoured tree by mot deang.

----------


## Airportwo

> Your reference regarding the heartiness and forgiving character of mangoes is spot on, JP.


I'm in the learning process! they seem to thrive more when they are cut back once the "fruiting" has finished, in the process of cutting one old tree down now (wish I had a decent saw!), was never taken care off and just too far gone to recover now, red ants certainly like them - & me!
The grass we have likes the rain but doesn't like to be submerged for long periods, we have times when rains for days, not heavy rain, but I guess the roots get starved of oxygen?

----------


## Stumpy

> Your reference regarding the heartiness and forgiving character of mangoes is spot on, JP.
> High water, long dry spells, fire, disease, etc - get through it all.
> 
> Can wonder why they're the favoured tree by mot deang.


Yes Mot Deang love them and the big leaves are perfect for wrapping up to make their colony. I hate the bastards. They are relentless and have no fear. Thankfully they have no venom just a good bite to let you know they are there. One time I hit a nest that I did not see and had about 200 or 300 on my arm and shirt. Its actually feels like a burning searing feeling when they are all biting you.  

They also love Lumyai trees as well. I once had a basketball size colony in my Lumyai tree. Wife went and asked the neighbor if they wanted the eggs. They ran right over with a pole cutter and a 5 gallon bucket. Cut that nest off in 30 seconds and covered it and left.

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm in the learning process! they seem to thrive more when they are cut back once the "fruiting" has finished


We do that every year. The trees are always far more healthy when they grow back. We also fertilize ours.  Problem for me, just like banana's, we just cannot eat that many. I get "Mango'd" out. We usually give them away to neighbors to the point they do not want them and likely give them to someone else..HAHA. I told my wife we should thin the fruit out early and just produce some really big good ones. My Lab loves when the small ones fall she, eats them.  I personally like the trees, they offer good shade, greenery and privacy.

----------


## Airportwo

> The trees are always far more healthy when they grow back.


I read that you should cut back about 25% a year, so after four years you have all "new" branches, seems to be working, consequence being, like you, we had so many mangoes last year we couldn't give them away never mind eat them!
My office window looks onto two mature mango trees that are different varieties, nice to watch them through the year as they go through the different stages of bearing fruit, they have just started flowering in the last week.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi folks, I'm enjoying the information and discussion in your posts. A few good pointers noted as well that I can apply soon. 

I've completed the detailed measuring of the property and am currently drawing up the diagrams of it. In the meantime the general duties gent who we now pay has moved all 600 of the garden edge blocks to the back yard and should start building the first 10 x 3 meter vegetable patch today. There will be two of these established in the coming week or two. He has also sourced some good looking top soil although it is packaged by the large bag and seems expensive. I am toying with the idea of using it for the first vegetable patch and look at the progress of the vegetable seedlings to decide if it is okay. I'm thinking a couple of weeks and I could make an initial judgement. Meanwhile the first of the wife's fruit tree seedlings were moved from Nan to Pua today. We will bring more each trip and just maybe get down to only having to do one specific trip with the remaining plants and paraphernalia the wife has gathered.

----------


## NamPikToot

BiP, out of interest how much did you pay for the blocks? I ask because i did some raised bed but used the Concrete planks, coz i'm cheap..... :Smile:

----------


## BoganInParasite

16 baht per block NPT, included delivery of 80 kilometers from where they are stored. We purchased them through a nursery in Nan near the Elephant intersection, they say they make them. In store price was 15 baht and while I tried to get a discount for purchasing 600, the delivery charge pushed it to 16. I was drawn to these because it will be very easy to outline a garden bed and semi-secure it with stakes through the holes. If I don't like the location, shape, size or any other reason I can very easily pull the stakes out and redo it. Regards, -BiP



> BiP, out of interest how much did you pay for the blocks? I ask because i did some raised bed but used the Concrete planks, coz i'm cheap.....

----------


## BoganInParasite

I've finally gathered sufficient information and had enough time to draw up the layout of our land and home at Pua. The land is orientated due north/south and while I've shown the house and carport to be the same, they are actually orientated about 5 degrees east of north. But for simplicity sake I'm going to leave them shown as north/south.

In the next day or so I'll split this into a front yard and a back yard view so they can be bigger and show in more detail what I need to do and what I want to do.

----------


## BoganInParasite

These are the three existing trees. Wife is keen to keep them at this time and give them a chance to show they are worth it. Personally I'd prefer to only keep the Lychee tree, other two look a bit past it.

Rambutan tree.



Senna Siamea, more common names are Siamese Cassia, Kassod, Cassod or Cassia. The general duties guy says he eats the flowers and pods, likes it.


Lychee tree.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The general duties gent we've hired short-term needed a bit of a nudge today to get the first vegetable garden edging done. I did one end and then the wife bought him over to show what was required. Not sure if he was uncertain or just reluctant but it was well underway when we left today. This and the next vegetable garden edging will be a bit rough. Once we're happy with everything we'll redo it and make a better job of providing a more level base for the bottom block. I'll put a temporary wall across one third of this garden to make an initial 3 x 3 meter garden that we'll fill with soil and enable the wife to plant her vegetable seedlings when we move to the home in 3-4 days.

----------


## BoganInParasite

This is an overview of the work I'm intending over the next several months. The identifying numbers are just that, they don't signify sequence or importance.

----------


## Neverna

Hi BIP, what is the thinking of not having a fence on the northern boundary?

----------


## David48atTD

^^

#8 ... do you have any concerns for the kitchen garden.

Will it get enough sun sandwiched between a 2 metre metal fence and 2 story house.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi NPT, an update from the post I told you I paid 16 baht per block. Well the electrician who wired our house also sells them (don't ask, I don't know) and I could have got them for 13 baht. Obviously I'm thrilled with this news. Regards, -BiP



> BiP, out of interest how much did you pay for the blocks? I ask because i did some raised bed but used the Concrete planks, coz i'm cheap.....

----------


## BoganInParasite

Will be a fence there Neverna, just didn't draw it, my bad. Regards, -BiP



> Hi BIP, what is the thinking of not having a fence on the northern boundary?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi David, probably better described as a herb garden and plenty will grow there. While it is at least twelve years ago and in Australia, I've grown parsley, chives, mint and coriander in semi-shade, others I'm sure as well but memory is failing me. They will all figure here as will Lemon Balm that I'm interesting in using. Things that require full sun or majority sunlight will not be for here, likely the east end of the vegetable garden currently being built. BTW, the closer to the house vegetable garden will have some restrictions in what I can plant there and when because it will only get direct sunlight majority of the day for five months a year. - BiP



> ^^
> 
> #8 ... do you have any concerns for the kitchen garden.
> 
> Will it get enough sun sandwiched between a 2 metre metal fence and 2 story house.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife moved the bulk of her lettuce seedlings today and we decided to plant them out. But we also decided the full sun of the newly laid out vegetable patch would probably not be a great idea. So we build a 3 x 2 meter garden closer to the house, filled it with some heavily composted soil we purchased in the local village, planted and mulched the seedlings. There is a few more to go up to Pua tomorrow and more planting. But I do have a dread fear that some animal is going to find and devour these before I get any type of barrier in place. Nevertheless, made the wife happy.

----------


## headhunter

we had a lot of problems with water holding where there was no drainage,but the wife got ? is it called malaysia grass turf,great no more puddle's of water the grass sups it all.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks HH, will investigate that. Regards, -BiP



> we had a lot of problems with water holding where there was no drainage,but the wife got ? is it called malaysia grass turf,great no more puddle's of water the grass sups it all.

----------


## BoganInParasite

So we moved into our new home today and while the higher priority focus is getting the inside of the house organized, there will be an acceleration of the outside work. Day three and the wife's lettuce garden hasn't been devoured by anything. With a bit of luck we should see a growth spurt from them in the next week.

Late this afternoon the two trellises I had made were delivered. These will be concreted in on the west boundary next to the house and are for Australian and Thai passionfruit vines. They were made by the same gent who build the carport and side gates so I was pleased he had toned down the engineering a bit. Still heavy though. Cost was 3,500 baht each including priming and delivery to site.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Update 9 February 2019

Well it has been a week since we moved into the new home and while there is a focus on sorting the inside of the house out, we've been progressing the outside as well via personal efforts by my wife and I and the general duties guy who we've hired for the time being.

The main activity outside has been to establish the vegetable gardens in the back yard. We laid out a 13m x 3m garden but decided to split the second garden into three smaller patches, two at 3m x 2m and another at 7m x 2m. We got some soil in said to have come out of a rice paddy and have been combining that with locally produced compost. The lettuce garden is doing very well indeed. Nothing has touched the lettuce and we'll harvest some leaves tomorrow for a salad. (We brought seedlings from Nan so no, we haven't gone from seed to plate in seven days.)

A first pass of clearing vegetation from the east boundary has been completed.

The spirit house concrete platform is in place. Holding off buying and installing the new spirit house because the wife doesn't know the process or protocol of getting the spirits to shift house and for the old house to be removed.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Today the general duties gent and I dug the holes and concreted in the two trellises. However there has been a slight change of plan. One trellis will be shared by the Australian and Thai passionfruit vines. The other trellis has been positioned on the west boundary on the south side of the concrete fence at the front of the house. The wife wants to grow Flamevine or Orange Trumpetvine (pyrostegia venusta) so I've given her that trellis. One end of the trellis will now be an anchor point for the barbed wire and concrete post fence that will go around the front half of the property.

I'm now turning my attention to the porous retaining wall needed in the north west corner. Having wielded a shovel and heavy digging bar for the best part of the morning I've now decided to cancel the idea of manually digging post holes for the wall in favour of bringing in a light tracked backhoe and trenching along the boundary.

We've decided to add a garden shed to the job list and have reduced the size of the kitchen garden to accommodate it.

In the diagram below the green text indicates a job completed, the orange text is a started but incomplete job. Black text means I'm still staring at it, possibly with the intent of finding a way that lessens my personal exertions including opening the wallet.

----------


## BoganInParasite

East boundary after initial pass clearing vegetation. Still a way to go here. Need more prep before bring in someone with a chainsaw to cut the teak stumps lower and take out some other rubbish trees.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The vegetable gardens and lettuce patch.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We've put soil and compost into the butterfly and bee attracting garden. Then the wife planted some flowers in one end of it. She hadn't checked whether they attract anything.  :Shrug:

----------


## BoganInParasite

Two truckloads of ex-rice paddy soil was 1,000 baht. Have put about half of it into the vegetable gardens and combined with 30 large bags of compost. Buying another 30 bags of compost tomorrow. Compost is costing 60 baht per bag.



A cubic meter each of sand and rocks delivered this morning for 1,400 baht. We will use to make concrete and did so today for the trellis supports.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Bought this hardy plastic container to make concrete in. But the real reason is that it will become a bath and an occasional splash pool for the future dogs.


Did a bit of wood rasping a couple of days ago. Another hour of my life never to be recovered.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Concreted the trellis supports in this morning. Will plant the Australian and Thai passionfruit vines tomorrow. And probably the Flamevine/Orange Trumpetvine as well if I agree to take the wife to a nursery. No more photos for today.

----------


## Stumpy

> Bought this hardy plastic container to make concrete in. But the real reason is that it will become a bath and an occasional splash pool for the future dogs.


I have a Lab and a Golden Retriever. They know that black bucket as "The Pool". The Golden damn nears lives in it. I keep it full of water and change it out once a week and water plants with it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Dog infused water...sure to be a hit with some plant or other JPPR2. Regards, -BiP



> I have a Lab and a Golden Retriever. They know that black bucket as "The Pool". The Golden damn nears lives in it. I keep it full of water and change it out once a week and water plants with it.

----------


## Airportwo

> Did a bit of wood rasping a couple of days ago. Another hour of my life never to be recovered.


Buy a decent grinder plus a few different wheels for various materials, invaluable tool here! 
Will be following this thread with interest as it is obvious you know what you are doing  :Smile:  your setting about it in a structured manner, different to my slash, over-plant, replant, re plan method!

----------


## Stumpy

> Dog infused water...sure to be a hit with some plant or other JPPR2. Regards, -BiP


Not sure how mineral based dog hair is. :Smile:  But regardless its effective and serves 2 purposes. 

Yard looking good BTW. I remember when our yard was nothing but dirt.

----------


## ootai

BiP
If you are going to get an excavtor in to trench the wall footings why not have them also dig out the teak stumps at the same time? It would be a better solution IMHO than cutting them lower down.

As for the black pool my dogs love jumping into the water at the river and local water hole but we bought one of these the other day and are in the process of trying to trsin them to get in and get wet. At the moment they still prefer to go to the local water hole as there is mud there.

As AP2 says get a hand held grinder and use it instead of a rasp. I used to use the rasp too but have given it up as hard work compared to using the grinder.

I look forward to seeing your place in 5 years time should look great but it takes time and effort to get there.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi ootai, I'd love to dig the stumps out but unless I decide to destroy the existing barbed wire/concrete post fence then I can't do it from my land, nor do I have permission to use the neighbours land. The fence is going to be replaced but not for several weeks and occasionally cattle are grazed on it so I need to leave it in place until ready to replace. At the moment I'm planning on leaving the teak stumps in the ground but will be getting a gent in with a chainsaw to reduce them below ground level. None are showing any signs of trying to regenerate in any way so perhaps they were indeed poisoned before felling. Regards, - BiP



> BiP
> If you are going to get an excavtor in to trench the wall footings why not have them also dig out the teak stumps at the same time? It would be a better solution IMHO than cutting them lower down.
> 
> As for the black pool my dogs love jumping into the water at the river and local water hole but we bought one of these the other day and are in the process of trying to trsin them to get in and get wet. At the moment they still prefer to go to the local water hole as there is mud there.
> 
> As AP2 says get a hand held grinder and use it instead of a rasp. I used to use the rasp too but have given it up as hard work compared to using the grinder.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your place in 5 years time should look great but it takes time and effort to get there.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Another load of locally made compost, thirty bags at 60 baht each. Certainly made the Hilux take notice. This is the last compost we'll get, a total of sixty large bags.

----------


## Klondyke

BIP: in case you are going to introduce dog(s) to your landscaping, perhaps you should make certain precautions: the dogs love flower beds, especially when it's boring for them to be home alone and during the long nights outside. 
(just my two cents of a dog owner coming out of the house some mornings, getting mad when seeing what has happened over night)

----------


## BoganInParasite

So the wife got a nursery trip today and it only cost me 320 baht. We got two Flamevine or Orange Trumpetvine plants for 60 baht each and these have been planted on the trellis on the west boundary in front of the concrete fence. Bit of a milestone, these are the first two plants we've planted on the land. But several more to come today and this week.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Yeah been thinking about that Klondyke and definitely needed. Have not thought of any elegant solutions yet. Hope to see you soon. Regards, -BiP



> BIP: in case you are going to introduce dog(s) to your landscaping, perhaps you should make certain precautions: the dogs love flower beds, especially when it's boring for them to be home alone and during the long nights outside. 
> (just my two cents of a dog owner coming out of the house some mornings, getting mad when seeing what has happened over night)

----------


## BoganInParasite

We've planted the passionfruit vines on the trellis inside of the back yard and on the west boundary. It has been positioned there to cast shade on the walk-in-robe and bathroom 1 in the hot month afternoons. The vine on the right is the Thai passionfruit. The three on the left are the Australian passionfruits. Likely I'll cull at least one of the Aussies once I can see which two are more vigorous.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Another milestone, the first planting of a proper tree. We planted two Yellow Indian trees about a meter inside the south boundary. The intent is there will be six on that boundary, three either side of the drive. We'll plant three more tomorrow and the final one when we remove the existing Cassia tree.

----------


## HuangLao

Looking good, BIP.
Takes time.


A tip regarding such activity before you get into too deeply - a manicured jungle look might be much more preferable than the typical urban floral landscape. 
Personal taste and location apply, of course.

Best to all the efforts.
Cheers!!

 :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

BIP: when I am already in the lavish mood, another 2 of my cents:
I think once you had mentioned that you can live without a motorized gate. I doubt that you will claim that again within not very long time frame.

Beside the manual opening/closing the gate (and hopping in/out the car and once again when succeded with the rusty padlock) once going for shopping, there will be visitors, village merchants with organical eggs and vegetable, postman bringing your heavy pension and POD mail. And many others that will force you to put something quickly on over your underwear once in the middle of your thread posting - and hurrying to the gate, not letting the visitor to stand long on the rain (not minding your own discommode). 

When all of these scenarios you will not mind but welcome as a necessary exercise to lose some kgs there will be many other scenarios with your future dog(s). The gate will have to be permanently closed as the dog(s) welcome every narrow gap for escaping, they need to forage the outside world. 

And when you will go with them at least twice a day for an obligatory walk (and for a good exercise for you), not always they will come back together with you.  Sometimes they (or just one of them) turn back on the last meter wanting to enjoy a bit more the outside world. So, you will give up calling him, he surely will come back, but not just now.  You better go into the house and have a beer, watching remotely the gate when he (they) will be so kind and come home at last, forced also by their empty stomach.

For all this, after all, you would enjoy to have a small thing in your pocket and play with the gate remotely, not having to change your shoes and go out again and attaching the rusty padlock for the night.

So, I believe, that for my 2 cents you will once realize the richness of my advice being worth of a bottle of good wine for me when you decide to realize it as long as you have there some people to help with the gate preparation and with some cable connections. 

You can buy the sliding machine in GH for 10,000 + something for the installation they are offering. Then you need a power cable feeding 220V from the house connected to a breaker adjacent to the gate - it serves you for switching off the automatic closing when you are there doing something, leaving the door open. 

And together with the power cable to pull also another tiny cable for a pushbutton in the house - for opening the gate (once the dog comes) once your remote controller is hanging in the car or somewhere in pocket of the pants thrown already into washing machine. To this pushbutton connection you can have another pushbutton secretly placed ouside near the gate (I have it under the spirit house), for the same easy opening once outside working on the flower beds. 

Important is to have a pipe under or next to the rail for connection between the IR sensors on the two gate columns for avoiding a gate closing when anything appearing in the line of the sensors.

I have it now over 10 years in operation and if one day it does not work (from any reason, e.g. power off) we too feel out of service either.

----------


## mikenot

B.I.P.  The “yellow Indian” trees ....... is that the Ratchapruek/ Golden Rain Tree/Cassia fistula ? Or something else ?
 If so, you don’t want to plant them too close too each other.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thank you HL.



> Looking good, BIP.
> Takes time.
> 
> 
> A tip regarding such activity before you get into too deeply - a manicured jungle look might be much more preferable than the typical urban floral landscape. 
> Personal taste and location apply, of course.
> 
> Best to all the efforts.
> Cheers!!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks Klondyke, I'm going to try the suck and see approach. Until I get chickens the front gate will be opened in the morning and closed in the evening. Despite being a bit anti-social, I actually want folks to be able to easily reach the carport and front of the house. The dogs when we get them will be in the locked back yard and on a leash before being allowed out of there. Once the chicken arrive I do have a decision to make. If I want to restrict them to the front yard then I'll need to close the gate and yes, a motorized gate with remote is definitely the go. If I decide to encourage them to free range but not go out of the front yard then I can keep the current option. But there are already soi dogs coming into the yard and I suspect they and chickens are not going to get on. In anticipation of a motorized front gate (and a light) I did run power to the front of the land. Regards, -BiP

PS! Not quite what you have immediately beside your place but we do have a couple of streams quite close to our place (2-4 minute drive) I'm hoping the dogs are permitted to swim.



> BIP: when I am already in the lavish mood, another 2 of my cents:
> I think once you had mentioned that you can live without a motorized gate. I doubt that you will claim that again within not very long time frame.
> 
> Beside the manual opening/closing the gate (and hopping in/out the car and once again when succeded with the rusty padlock) once going for shopping, there will be visitors, village merchants with organical eggs and vegetable, postman bringing your heavy pension and POD mail. And many others that will force you to put something quickly on over your underwear once in the middle of your thread posting - and hurrying to the gate, not letting the visitor to stand long on the rain (not minding your own discommode). 
> 
> When all of these scenarios you will not mind but welcome as a necessary exercise to lose some kgs there will be many other scenarios with your future dog(s). The gate will have to be permanently closed as the dog(s) welcome every narrow gap for escaping, they need to forage the outside world. 
> 
> And when you will go with them at least twice a day for an obligatory walk (and for a good exercise for you), not always they will come back together with you.  Sometimes they (or just one of them) turn back on the last meter wanting to enjoy a bit more the outside world. So, you will give up calling him, he surely will come back, but not just now.  You better go into the house and have a beer, watching remotely the gate when he (they) will be so kind and come home at last, forced also by their empty stomach.
> 
> ...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi mikenot, short answer is I really don't know. According to the wife when we purchased them the sign in Thai only said Yellow Indian, nothing else. However what I do know is that this is the tree it is supposed to be. This is a stand in the middle of 101 opposite Nan airport. They seemed to group these trees in threes. However we've planted one meter back from the front boundary and two meters between them. When we are next in Nan will swing by the nursery and see if they can elaborate any more on the species. Regards, -BiP





> B.I.P.  The “yellow Indian” trees ....... is that the Ratchapruek/ Golden Rain Tree/Cassia fistula ? Or something else ?
>  If so, you don’t want to plant them too close too each other.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Been a busy few days outside. Yesterday we planted two lime trees and a kaffir lime tree on the western side of the house near the passion fruit vines. None of these citrus nor the passion fruits like anything underneath them so we'll permanently mulch the area. After contacting the owners of the land either side of us we took down the existing barbed wire from the east, south and west boundaries. We also got a back hoe in today and removed the stumps and concrete fence posts from the east boundary in front of the house. After lunch the back hoe dug a short trench on the north boundary near the north west corner and a longer trench along west boundary for 8-10 meters. These trenches are for the porous retaining wall we need in the north west corner.

However the day didn't start well. I had to get some water and milk and when I returned home thirty minutes later there was water gushing on the front boundary, our neighbour, the village head, the wife and the back hoe owner/operator. Despite the front boundary not being part of his work scope he thought he'd clear it on the way onto our property. Well guess what was just below the surface. (Of course it wasn't his fault...)


Some of the stumps resisted being ripped out quite heroically.


Not all of the wild life was entirely happy.


The end result was pretty tidy though.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Trenching on the west boundary from the north west corner. The back hoe cost 4,500 baht for the day including an additional labourer.







This is a two meter trench on the north boundary. Didn't need it to be as deep as the west boundary trench.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The Cassia tree on the south boundary had a bad day. Will hand dig it out since it was close to the broken water pipe I didn't want the back hoe anywhere near it. Several women turned up to pick the younger shoots off it and got quite a large plastic bag full. Said they boil it with salt and eat with pickles.

----------


## mikenot

BIP, no, they are not the Ratchapruek tree, aka Indian Rain tree, golden shower tree (who thought of *that* name?), golden rain tree, and lots of other names.
The ratchapruek has long strings of flowers, and does not flower until next month or so.

----------


## Neverna

^ Some are flowering now but the majority aren't in full bloom for a month or so.

----------


## Gipsy

> ....short answer is I really don't know.


Most likely *Cochlospermum religiosum*, very easy to propagate by taking big cuttings (the wood itself is as yellow as the flowers after cutting). Flowers in january and february. My garden is yellow...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Update 24 February 2019

Been a while since I made a substantive post on the thread. While things have been moving forward we lost quite a bit of momentum a couple of Thursdays back when I stuffed up my hands from using a heavy digging bar and then had a bad head cold for several days. Even the general duties guy hurt himself and needed five days off. So between he and I being laid low the only real work in the yard was being done by the wife. Nevertheless we are all back in the saddle and I've taken on another local Thai to assist. Next week I'll likely take on two more for 3-4 days as there is some heavy work required for the retaining wall.

We've now planted six advanced foxtail palms, six advanced Yellow Indian trees, an advanced frangipani, two lime trees, a kaffir lime tree, several Thai and Australian passion fruit vines, two Flamevines, three bananas, two coconuts and approximately twelve mango and other fruit trees. I'm also deep watering the existing rambutan and lychee trees to try to get some new life into them. And the vegetable gardens are going well with lettuce being harvested everyday and chilli, melon, bok choy and corn now well established.

We got the back hoe in for a second day (4,500 baht) and finished clearing the boundaries including the teak tree stumps and also removed the concrete posts that supported the temporary fence on the west boundary.

Reminder in the picture below green text is a completed task, orange in progress and black not started.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife was delighted when two of her six Yellow India trees flowered. On a sadder note the wonderful stand of same trees near Nan airport have been removed in the last week. There has been construction going on at the southern end of the runway and I suspect the trees had intruded into the airspace. The stands a hundred yards north were left alone.


The new spirit house has been installed and the spirits moved in from the old decommissioned house.

----------


## BoganInParasite

In two days the back hoe operator ruptured a town water pipe, the neighbours water (twice) and my back yard water pipe. Not being happy with that he punctured my electricity/internet conduit. By the grace of God (or the spirits or Buddha) neither the actual electric supply nor internet connection were damaged. I've made a temporary cover in the unlikely even of rain but will need to get something a bit more permanent and watertight before I put the conduit back underground and concrete over it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The lettuce garden is booming. We've only planted out the seddlings in the last days of January and have been harvesting lettuce for two weeks now. Can't eat it quickly enough so donated ten heads to a restaurant in Nan a couple of days ago.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The back hoe guy doing his thing.


Got a bit artistic on one of my sunset photos. Only good thing about the smokey atmosphere is the great start and end of day colour.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Some views of the west side of the front yard. Still very much WIP.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife was given some bananas by her family when they came up so we planted them in the back yard on the east side of the vegetable gardens.



Cannot believe how fast the Flamevines are growing...at least 10 centimeters a day.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Final photo for today. The heavy posts I ordered for the retaining wall have been delivered. These are two meters in length and will anchor the retaining wall. Two in the corner, one two meters away on the north boundary and the remaining two two and four meters along the west boundary wall. I'll use smaller posts for the rest of the west boundary. Likely these smaller posts will be quite old fence posts we've salvaged. I'm finding they are far stronger than the new fence posts I'm buying from a local manufacturer. I'm trying to buy local where I can to support the local community but in the case of the fence posts I'm getting, they are definitely on the lower end of strength scale.

----------


## ootai

BiP
Looking good so far. I am jealous of the lettuces as I can't grow that sort of stuff as it is too hot even under the shade cloth.
I finally got some broccoli to grow but it won't flower and produce any heads, from what i have read online they get stressed by the heat.
So you must be in a cooler place than me.

I was however disappointed in you never posted any pictures of the teak stumps being dug out. I love digging out stumps with my little digger.

Anyway just remember labor is cheap so pay some locals and just sit back and supervise don't do the work yourself as you might not live to see it all grown up.
Cheers

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Loving this thread *BiP* (and chief horticulturalist *Ahe*!)

its taking shape real fast now. i just hope those 'lil tree' dont grow into monsters and take the place over!

im especially liking the raised veg beds and will be looking to do something similar.

we already have mangoes and bananas, and a plan for that fruiting bush out side the boundary.

I really need to check now what will actually grow in *Chonburi*! (LOL I'm guessing its cooler 'oop Narth')

----------


## Topper

Very nice!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks ootai, the lettuce has been a revelation, jumping out of the ground and no pests. But things are not perfect, for some reason not a single bean seed sprouted. Quite surprised. I remember back in June when I planted tomato seeds at the rented house in Nan, not a single one sprouted, the first time in recorded human history I think. Also neither the Australian nor Thai passion fruit vines are growing yet. Been in the ground two weeks and while still looking healthy, not yet any new growth.

I found a couple of photos on the iPhone of the teak tree stumps. My God they are tough. This back hoe struggled on most of them. Regards, -BiP







> BiP
> Looking good so far. I am jealous of the lettuces as I can't grow that sort of stuff as it is too hot even under the shade cloth.
> I finally got some broccoli to grow but it won't flower and produce any heads, from what i have read online they get stressed by the heat.
> So you must be in a cooler place than me.
> 
> I was however disappointed in you never posted any pictures of the teak stumps being dug out. I love digging out stumps with my little digger.
> 
> Anyway just remember labor is cheap so pay some locals and just sit back and supervise don't do the work yourself as you might not live to see it all grown up.
> Cheers

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks TD. Enjoying myself again after the hands stopped hurting (blisters) and the head cold subsided. Ahe is going great guns in the yard but there has been a bit of tension between us on several aspects. We've probably had more tense discussions in the last few weeks than in ten plus years we've been together. But we are able to work it through. We'll probably end up over planting and as others have mentioned spend time in the next several years pruning and culling plants. However Ahe is accepting that she has maybe 15-20 fruit trees we just cannot find space. I've got her focusing on what she wants most.

It was any easy decision to go raised beds for the vegetable gardens. Firstly, we could do it quickly by laying down the edges and importing soil and compost, second it would have been a nightmare trying to do something productive with the rocky fill that comprises the backyard now. Turns out the silent partner we were buying our compost off was the build team lead for our house. Small world...you might remember I commented our house build electrician said he could also sell us the garden edge blocks. Still don't know if he is an electrician that dabbles in landscape supply or the other way round. (But he did eventually fix the current leakage out of the kitchen under sink hot water heater.)

See your about to crack 100,000 views on your build thread. Congrats on that. Regards, -BiP





> Loving this thread *BiP* (and chief horticulturalist *Ahe*!)
> 
> its taking shape real fast now. i just hope those 'lil tree' dont grow into monsters and take the place over!
> 
> im especially liking the raised veg beds and will be looking to do something similar.
> 
> we already have mangoes and bananas, and a plan for that fruiting bush out side the boundary.
> 
> I really need to check now what will actually grow in *Chonburi*! (LOL I'm guessing its cooler 'oop Narth')

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks CSFFan.



> Very nice!

----------


## Norton

> We've probably had more tense discussions in the last few weeks than in ten plus years we've been together.


Had same here. Building the house no issues the missus left all to me. Sensing a bit of tension, I quickly conceded landscaping decisions to the missus. A wise move as all came out nicely. With the exception of a few very nice flowers and shrubs, her philospy, "if ya can"t eat it don't plant it", worked to perfection.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Had same here. Building the house no issues the missus left all to me. Sensing a bit of tension, I quickly conceded landscaping decisions to the missus. A wise move as all came out nicely. With the exception of a few very nice flowers and shrubs, her philospy, "if ya can"t eat it don't plant it", worked to perfection.


Yep.
Never question the boss, as they know well how things are.

 :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The lettuce garden is booming. We've only planted out the seddlings in the last days of January and have been harvesting lettuce for two weeks now. Can't eat it quickly enough so donated ten heads to a restaurant in Nan a couple of days ago.


Very nice. and encouraging to see the results of you lettuce garden.
We are in Khon Kaen do not all that different, climate wise from where you are.Aside from some Banana plants , papaya,mango and lime trees  I have not tried vegetable gardening that needs a lot of attention as I still work and find part of my year back in the west.  Will be retiring in the next few months as soon as I finish a work project, and plan to start a vegetable garden similar to yours. In the past year I have become a vegetarian, not for any moral reasons, but because of health concerns, I was on a statin and BP medication, one year later I am off both medications!!! But I am concerned with the pesticides and other chemicals present in commercially available Thai vegetables.
Your results inspire me!!

PS: I like your brick bed idea, sturdy, attractive and easy to disassemble if no longer desirable, I might copy you.

----------


## tomcat

...the yard work is coming along nicely...I'm trying to imagine what the finished product will look like...

----------


## BoganInParasite

A veritable Garden of Eden tomcat, except we'll be dressed, there will be no apple tree and I suspect we may have more rocky soil than it had. Oh, and it appears we'll have multiple snakes. Regards, -BiP



> ...the yard work is coming along nicely...I'm trying to imagine what the finished product will look like...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got some traction on the new fences with the fence posts along the front west boundary concreted in this morning. Took about an hour and a half this morning for the two locals to correct the post heights. I gave then a system to use yesterday but apparently according to the wife they decided to change it for some reason or other. The result was all of the posts they positioned after they made the change were ten centimeters too high...sigh! The two Thai are stringing the barbed wire this afternoon but I've told them not to tighten it until tomorrow. They can have an early day today.

In a rare outcome this morning I actually managed to find both the fasteners and tensioners I wanted. The fasteners are being used to tie one end of the fence to the trellis we put in for the Flamevines. The tensioners attach to the fasteners and the barbed wire.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> ...See your about to crack 100,000 views on your build thread. Congrats on that. Regards, -BiP


I am speechless and a bit humbled TBH... never imagined in a million years there would be so much support and interest.

Clearly I chose the right forum too, when I was deciding where to tell the tale, with the good advice from members along the way.

Roll on the end of zone 1 and 2, and the wall... I need a breather!!!

*thanks*, BTW

----------


## HuangLao

> I am speechless and a bit humbled TBH... never imagined in a million years there would be so much support and interest.
> 
> Clearly I chose the right forum too, when I was deciding where to tell the tale, with the good advice from members along the way.
> 
> Roll on the end of zone 1 and 2, and the wall... I need a breather!!!
> 
> *thanks*, BTW



Shouldn't be terribly surprised, Dhupp - as TD has always favoured construction/building threads of the sort. Promoted and popular.
Remembering that TD was initially a start-up with a strong emphasis along these lines by a construction contractor/carpenter-type.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Fences & Other Update 27 February 2019

Very pleased to report the front west boundary fence is now in place after the four wires were tensioned and secured this morning. Only thing I need to do along it is shift a bit of fill about to reduce hills and fill in valleys/holes.



This morning I positioned the end fence post of the barbed wire fence on the east boundary. I've decided the two meter sheet metal fence around the back yard will extend about eight meters towards the road past the east concrete wall. I won't concrete this post in yet, I'll do that when the metal fence is installed since it will have an end post that will need to butt up against this post. And speaking of the east concrete wall...the end of it was positioned at the old fence line. Now I've run a string line between the two boundary corner pegs it would seem the old fence encroached/bowed into our land by 40cm at that point, hence the concrete wall is short of the boundary by 40cm. Will fix it using a short cross piece of the sheet metal fence.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Decided to draw some pictures of the front boundary fencing design for the two local Thai workers. Even walked them through it to the extent I had a measuring tape and darn near laid out everything with them. About an hour later they call me out (via the wife) because something doesn't look right. They had started on the east side of the drive and were standing on the road and interpreting the diagram. Even after in my explanation I showed them the diagrams were from inside the property looking towards the road. I'm constantly telling the wife I despair for her country.

(BTW...it may not be clear but what I'm doing at the front is building the barbed wire fence so it is primarily anchored on posts next to the two thick gate posts. One of the gate posts is cracked from a truck backing into it and I'm planning to eventually replace them and the amateur metal gates.)

From the inside of the property this is the fence design for the front boundary on the west side of the drive.


They got that right although I'm not sure why they have not positioned the last fence post. Suspect they want to question why I've got them so close here. The photo is from the road side.


The fence design for the east side of the drive.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife bought a little garden house online. To be honest it looks like a good piece of kit for 3,900 baht and has lifted her mood. In a foolish statement I may have even said she could get another. This location is temporary. Going to put down some more concrete apron on the east side of the house as a garden workspace; likely the kitchen/herb garden will not come to fruition.

----------


## BoganInParasite

And finally today this is what happens when you stumble while carrying one end of a concrete post (out of the Hilux) and fall backwards over another concrete post with the sharp metal bits that hold the wire pointed up. Landed on my back in a bit of a shallow hole with my head and shoulders in the deeper end. Almost wiped out one of the Yellow India trees on the way down. With the post still on top of me and hands in thick leather gloves I initially couldn't get up. Felt and suspect looked like an upended tortoise for a bit. Wife keen to get me down for a tetanus shot but I've declined. Washed it out, put Betadine and an anti-bacteria cream on it. Bit deeper than it looks down the bottom. Should be enough.

----------


## Stumpy

Hey BIP, Do you have a bovine issue in your parts? I ask as I saw your fence has barbed wire. Just curious.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
Actually, barbed wire is used all over rural Thailand as it's cheap and gets the job done - deters kemoys.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Yeah cattle and the odd buffalo are grazed on both sides of us about 40% of the time.



> Hey BIP, Do you have a bovine issue in your parts? I ask as I saw your fence has barbed wire. Just curious.

----------


## BoganInParasite

If you can't keep them bare foot, pregnant and in the kitchen (and I've failed on all three), this is the next best thing.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Agree about the cheap. Only paid 1,040 baht yesterday for four 6 kg rolls of barbed wire, expecting to get about 50 meters out of each.


> ^
> Actually, barbed wire is used all over rural Thailand as it's cheap and gets the job done - deters kemoys.

----------


## Stumpy

> Yeah cattle and the odd buffalo are grazed on both sides of us about 40% of the time.


OK, makes sense. I see people using Barbed wire and that stuff is nasty as a fence material for a myriad of reasons. While cheap as Boon Mee states there are drawbacks unless of course your property is butted up against livestock owners then its practical and functional

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got all of the posts cemented in for the front boundary. Will put barbed wire and small tensioners on them tomorrow and paint them white in the next week.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The fences around the front yard continue to progress but so does our vegetable gardens in the backyard. We've still got four varieties of green and red lettuce growing quicker than we can eat it. Also planted now are zucchini, tomatoes, cherry tomatoes, beans, bok choy, morning glory, corn and melons. Something is attacking the melons, corn and bok choy but not obvious what. No visible pests and while some plants look like they'll survive we will not use chemical pesticides. However I am going to make up a batch or white vinegar infused with citrus peels for a couple of weeks and see if that makes a difference when applied.

Still trying to source a supply of teak off-cuts so the wife can get rid of the temporary plastic and foam barriers she has used to define the garden rows inside of the raised beds.

The lettuce garden.


We built a couple of rudimentary trellises today out of bamboo and twine. This one is for the tomato plants. Bit hard to see the horizontal and vertical twine but I assure you it is there.


And this one is for the zucchinis. Will need to put one on the row behind it soon for the long beans.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The fence on the front east boundary is now complete. The nearer leaner/support post and short peg are temporary. This nearer end of the fence will butt up against a two meter sheet metal fence that runs around the back yard. When that fence is installed I'll concrete in the nearest fence post.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Today we dug the holes and positioned the two corner heavy posts that will anchor the retaining wall in the north west corner. These posts are two meters high and weigh about 125 kgs each. Quite a wrestle to get them sixty meters from the front roadside, down into the holes over broken ground and then horizontally and vertically aligned correctly. Tomorrow and Tuesday I'll have three local Thais helping with the goal tomorrow to dig the holes for the three other heavy posts, get the posts into them and concrete all five. There will be three or four additional posts along the west boundary but as the wall height is much lower there I'll be using less heavy posts.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Today we positioned the last three of five heavy posts for the retaining wall and concreted all five in place. Hit a problem with the one along the north boundary. We hit two layers of thick concrete slab that must have been from the old building slab that was ripped up back in August. We were able to drag one slab piece out of the way but the other wouldn't budge. As the only way forward was to stay with the hole depth we already had or use a heavy digging bar for God knows how long (and pray there was not yet another piece of slab below that) we took the easiest option. Means I have not anchored that post in undisturbed ground but in terms of aesthetics I don't care because it will be behind a two meter metal fence. Another slight setback was when I went to purchase the concrete fence posts from my local supplier (to use for the wall slats) they had sold out. I had alerted them last week I'd be wanting to buy 40-50 early this week and they said they would have them ready, but clearly didn't do a thing. So 4,000 baht of my business went elsewhere this afternoon.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

> The wife bought a little garden house online. To be honest it looks like a good piece of kit for 3,900 baht and has lifted her mood. In a foolish statement I may have even said she could get another. This location is temporary. Going to put down some more concrete apron on the east side of the house as a garden workspace; likely the kitchen/herb garden will not come to fruition.


That looks great *BiP* but I hope it is well fastened down.

it looks to be a prime candidate for *arialisation* when the strong *winds* come!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Not well fastened at all TD. There are eight tie downs but they use U-shaped wires as stakes. We'll be right until the thunderstorms start in about a month or two. Regards, -BiP



> That looks great *BiP* but I hope it is well fastened down.
> 
> it looks to be a prime candidate for *arialisation* when the strong *winds* come!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Retaining Wall Update Midday 5 March 2019

Quite a lot of heavy work on the retaining wall this morning. Will continue for another day or so. Got three locals helping at the moment and it has been needed.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Have run out of posts today so will concrete in the three remaining support posts today and start to back-fill the retaining wall.

----------


## Airportwo

> Got three locals helping at the moment and it has been needed.


The joys of working with Thai soil, like a rock in the dry season and quicksand in the wet season, sure the help is much appreciated.
Coming along nicely, getting hot during the days now, don't overdo it  :Smile:  
Good luck.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Clever use of materials for that retaining wall,* BiP.* 

I will probably copy that when we build up the land for the car port.

i didn't catch how far into the ground the upright posts are?

if my maths is right, the horizontal 'beams' are around 90 THB each?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks A2. I tend to work with them and as hard for 3-4 hours in the morning, then tidy up and check their progress before they go at 3:00pm. Temps here now 19-20 to 35-37 but with low humidity. Expecting overnight temps to go up 4-5 degrees by the end of the month and daytime be 36-39 degrees. Still reasonably nice weather but sky smoky now, but less so that much of the north. Regards, -BiP



> The joys of working with Thai soil, like a rock in the dry season and quicksand in the wet season, sure the help is much appreciated.
> Coming along nicely, getting hot during the days now, don't overdo it  
> Good luck.

----------


## HuangLao

Well planned so far, BIP.

Looking forward to see what type of hardwood/broad leaf that you might be going with.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Paying 100 baht here for the posts, did have one bloke try on a farang price of 120 baht but when his son came out of the office and he could speak English just said I want 10 for 1,000 and I'll buy up to fifty this month. Did the trick.

I'm being a little cheeky using concrete fence posts like this and an almost two meter span between the uprights but I really am not expecting much of a load to be placed on them. Just in case I'm not concreting the horizontal posts. In the future if one cracks then I'll be able to lift the posts out individually within a panel, replace the cracked one and reposition the others.

I think I previously indicated in the house build thread that I'd budgeted 40,000 baht for the wall. Currently expecting it will be heavy posts 2,000 baht, other posts 500, horizontal fence posts 5,500, cement 500, sand/pebbles for concrete 1,400, back hoe prep 1,500, back hoe cleanup 1,500 and labour 5,200. Total of 18,100 baht. Might have to throw some extra at some fill and I'm still thinking about adding another row of horizontal posts to take it up another 10cm. Could see the cost lift another 1,500-2,500 baht. Regards, -BiP



> Clever use of materials for that retaining wall,* BiP.* 
> 
> I will probably copy that when we build up the land for the car port.
> 
> i didn't catch how far into the ground the upright posts are?
> 
> if my maths is right, the horizontal 'beams' are around 90 THB each?

----------


## Maanaam

> Clever use of materials for that retaining wall, BiP. 
> 
> I will probably copy that when we build up the land for the car port.


Yes, but I wonder if it could be half the price with alternating the posts on each side of the corner, one on top of the end of the other (like a log cabin but without the cut-out) and with each span? The gaps will not matter.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Retaining Wall Finished on 6 March 2019

Yesterday was a big day on the retaining wall. We started it waiting for twenty more concrete posts to be delivered. They came just before 9:00am. We then completed the last three wall panels on the west boundary. As a precaution we braced the wall where we had used the fence posts for supports ahead of back-filling. First component of the back fill was all of the old fence posts and rough rocks and other hard debris. Then a large load of tennis ball sized rocks was delivered. All hands on deck to barrow those from the front of the house to the wall. They comprise a layer about 40-60 cm deep and 50 cm width from the inside wall side. It will be this layer that I direct excess water runoff into the wall so it seeps under it and into the existing natural depression on the adjacent land to the west of us.

About 1:30pm a tractor arrived and over the course of an hour pushed all of the dirt/rock fill back into place and leveled up the back yard. He also shaped the west boundary from the end of the wall to the concrete side fence. (He also pushed a truck load of fill from the front yard to the northern end of the eastern boundary. We are now all set to get quotes on the two meter metal fence that will enclose the back yard.) I was filthy and buggered by the end of the day and slept rather well last night.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Here is a view of the retaining wall corner from level 2. The metal fence will track just inside of the wall along the west and north boundaries. You can also see the progress on our vegetable gardens. In addition to the lettuce that we cannot keep eating enough of, we've got zucchini, beans, tomatoes, bok choy and morning glory established and expect we will be harvesting some produce from them by the end of the month.

Also in both photos you can see we've collected an enormous number of flat round stones and are using them to provide a path between the vegetable gardens. On the outside of the vegetable gardens (and elsewhere in the back and front yards) we intend to establish some sod ahead of the wet season.

----------


## tomcat

> It will be this layer that I direct excess water runoff into the wall so it seeps under it and into the existing natural depression on the adjacent land to the west of us.


...your neighbors will be pleased...good you're getting all this done before the rains arrive...

----------


## BoganInParasite

The land to our west and north naturally get our runoff. All I'm doing is restoring the flow to the west but delivering most of it to the back of the wall. In Thailand (and elsewhere I'd guess) I can't cause runoff off a roof or out or out of a pipe to directly discharge onto a neighbouring property, but if I get it to the ground and let gravity do its thing, that's okay. We get on reasonably well with the west neighbour, he sold us our land. Regards, -BiP



> ...your neighbors will be pleased...good you're getting all this done before the rains arrive...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got our first frangipani flower. So far we've planted white, pink and red frangipanis and are looking for a yellow and multi-colour.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Back Fence Update 14 March 2019

Our plans for a two meter high metal fence around the sides (from adjacent the front of the house) and back yard have come to a screaming halt. We've been unable to find anyone to do it. The company we were going to use that says they cover the whole of Thailand (via sub-contractors) is not interested in the job. No explanation despite our asking. Other locals don't have the experience and we can't find suitable metal sheets and rails. Eighty meters of fence would have been a job in the vicinity of 90-120,000 baht, a reasonably worthwhile job we thought. The ground is level and there were no complexities.

The wife and I discussed at length and have decided to revert to a fence we were seriously considering early on in the build. We are going to concrete in two meter concrete posts and string it with two barbed wires in positions 1 and 2 at the top and four solid steel wires in the bottom four positions. We'll then fix one meter high 1 cm square steel mesh to the fence with approximately 10 cm in the ground. Inside of the fence and planted at 20-30 cm intervals will be a tree (more a large bush really) that grows vertically with no substantial side branches. We will shape these to eventually form a hedge effect. This fence will keep the bulk of the nasties out in regards to snakes and scorpions. It certainly won't stop 100% of them, but few fences will. If we were to pay local labour the whole thing will cost about 40,000 baht including the trees. However because I let our local labour go (and following an incident involving one of the neighbours cows grazing in the vegetable patch) the wife and I have embarked on building the west boundary fence to keep the cows out. Been very heavy labouring the last several days including hand mixing batches of concrete for the posts. Been fourty years since I've made concrete from scratch. I had to look up the ratio of cement, sand and metal/gravel. Volume of water is by feel, need something that will flow into the post holes and really set them in hard. I'm heading to Australia on Monday so we need to get the back west boundary fence (sans trees) done by Sunday. Will post some photos.

Can't find the wife at the moment so unable to say what trees we are looking at for the fence. Apparently she is considering two kinds, one is Australian.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hedge/Fence Plant Choice

So I finally tracked down the wife. Fence plant hedge options she was looking at were Banyan Tree (ficus annulata) known in Thailand as Sai Korean or the Australian/Indonesian Cedar Bay Cherry (eugenia reinwardtiana). Spent a bit of time researching them last evening.

Experimenting with the fruit of the Cedar Bay Cherry is tempting and it is an interesting looking plant but it seems to be the Sai Korean is a better and more common hedge plant.

Anyone got any experience with the above or other suggestions for a hedge plant?

----------


## Neverna

> Fence plant hedge options she was looking at were Banyan Tree (ficus annulata) known in Thailand as Sai Korean 
> 
> it seems to be the Sai Korean is a better and more common hedge plant.
> 
> Anyone got any experience with the above or other suggestions for a hedge plant?


Isn't there the risk that it spreads too much and gets out of control? 




> as it grows older it sends down aerial roots which, when they reach the ground quickly form roots and become much thicker and more vigorous.

----------


## Thai Dhupp

Greetings BiP and Ahe,

Any chance of an update?

I am guessing things are moving along nicely in the garden and I am looking for inspiration for when I get back to ours next week.

cheers!

----------


## BoganInParasite

Will post later today TD. Went to Aus for a couple of weeks to see my elderly parents and welcome a new grandchild. Been back two weeks but as it is hot now the the wife and I are only working in the mornings. We've got all of the concrete posts cemented in for all of the fences and I'm about to dig the trenches for 140 meters of drains. More this afternoon.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Update 14 April 2019

Been a while since I did a substantive update. Went to Australia for the second half of March and have been quite busy since getting back 14 days ago. It is hot now and the wife and I tend to work in the mornings before cleaning up and retiring to our bedroom retreat and throwing on the aircon. We emerge again towards sunset to water the vegetable gardens, trees and some grass we are trying to encourage.

Our main activity over the past two weeks was to dig holes and concrete in fifty one concrete fence posts for the side and back fences. This has been heavy work and there have been a few times we almost decided to go back to hiring local labour to help us but we got it done and am enjoying a sense of achievement. Our next steps on the side/back fences is to string six lines of barbed wire, then attach a metal mesh to the bottom half and into approx 100mm of underground. I've found some reasonable quality mesh but still expect that it will only last 2-3 years before needing to be replaced at a cost of 3,000 baht for the whole back yard. Inside of the yard and adjacent the fence line we are going to plant several hundred plants that will eventually form a hedge.

The vegetable gardens have had mixed results. Mostly good though. The bad points are it appears our soil may be lacking some trace elements and a few vegetables have been lost to pests. So far we've eaten six varieties of lettuce and a few cucumbers. We have corn, zucchini, tomatoes, spinach and beans close to picking. And lemongrass, rosemary, mint, celery and rhubarb also going well.

The butterfly and bee garden is full of flowers and attracting native bees. Not a single butterfly yet. However the wife has pushed me out of that garden in a series of little moves ('I only want to help...') that has clearly demonstrated the superior ability of Thai's to encroach on real estate. But it is looking good. She has added some English garden style plants including hydrangeas which she quite likes.

----------


## BoganInParasite

While I was in Australia our home and nearby area experienced an intense but quite short storm. Lot of wind and rain. Speaking to the wife and a farang friend I'd say it was a classic micro-burst. It blew the roof off our neighbours toilet and in the case of a house being built and with no windows yet installed, blew the room ceilings out. When I got back I was able to trace where the rain water flowed on our property, particularly where it went. It mostly validated my previous ideas of collection and distribution points. However what I did see was I needed much more collection points than a small number of sumps would provide. So I've switched to using french drains for collection and a modified french drain for distribution at two points on our boundary, including the retaining wall in the north west corner. All up I'll be installing approximately 150 meters of drains, all dug by hand. I was able to find some geotextile fabric in Thailand and was amazed to have the 140 sqm I ordered online delivered only two days later. I'll be using medium thickness 80mm pipes and will unfortunately have to hand drill those pipes to be used in the collection and distribution portions of the drain. The other component of the drain is going to be a lot of relatively clean (and preferably rounded) gravel up to plum sized pieces. Have no idea how much I'll need but we have a local guy here who can deliver up to two tonnes within a couple of hours of us (well, the wife) calling him.

Below is our very high level drainage plan.

----------


## BoganInParasite

North east house corner.


South east house corner.


Building the back east boundary fence.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Various views of the north boundary fence line. Still have to add the barbed wire, drains and plants.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Back yard views from the level 2 covered deck.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We put another concrete apron on the east boundary in front of the house. It will be for washing motor cycles. The area to the right of it will be enclosed on two sides by hedge covered fences and will be an outdoor relaxation/BBQ area. In the hot and wet months it is shaded by the house and/or carport from mid-afternoon. If it is raining then the BBQ and outdoor furniture can be moved under the carport.


We've been encouraging some of the better grasses to regrow in the front yard. Now getting some success. But will not be disappointed when the wet season arrived. Currently the wife and I are spending at least forty minutes each morning and evening to water everything.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The metal mesh to be used on the side and back fences.


140 sqm of geotextile fabric for the drains.


The initial hedging plants. Got them today. The nursery gent said they are Australian plants (so obviously top class). Pretty sure they are Cedar Bay Cherry (eugenia reinwardtiana). These cost 115 baht each so we'll be buying much smaller and cheaper for the rest of the fences. We wanted these more advanced plants for the outdoor BBQ/relaxation area.

----------


## Neverna

> The butterfly and bee garden is full of flowers and attracting native bees. Not a single butterfly yet. However the wife ... has added some English garden style plants including hydrangeas which she quite likes.


Hi BiP,
That's an interesting and good idea. 
What plants have you planted so far to attract butterflies? 
And what other plants do you plan on getting to attract butterflies?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Neverna, apologies for the appallingly long time to respond. 

I did some more research and found that this variety of Banyan Tree is pretty well behaved when it comes to sending branches down to try to take root. It can happen but most folks just trim these branches before they reach the ground. This plant tends to grow to about 2.5 meters and stays reasonable slender (compared to most Banyan trees). We have planted ten advanced plants in two spots in the yard but have also planted twenty advanced Cedar Bay Cherry trees along some a fence extension we are using to define one side of a relaxation area. We're also using the yellow flowered Rubiacene along a small portion of the fences but the bulk of the fence line will be using the red flowered Rubiacene because it is less costly than the other three trees. Our intent in planting along the fence line is to soften it visually and for the roots to hold the soil together on the boundary. To this end we are also planting Fishbone Ferns under the trees. Will only take a couple of years for the ferns to spread right around the boundary if we plant about them about every half meter or so. Regards, - BiP



> Isn't there the risk that it spreads too much and gets out of control?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Putting in the First French Drain - 29 April 2019

Since we are close to finishing the fences and the start of the rainy season is imminent (we've already had five storms this month, three with damaging winds and heavy rain) I'm now focused on installing the drainage system I've designed. The recent storms have mostly validated what I was intending to do however there was one tricky point where the levels of where I needed to move the water and the challenges of gravity meant I needed to add an extra length of pipe. As this is critical on the east side drainage I decided to start the drainage installation there. Here is the current plan. 



And here is how it was a couple of days ago before I started the first french drain installation. The first step was to put in a square trench for the drain.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Next step was to add a thin layer of clean gravel for the geotextile fabric to sit on.


Then lined the trench with the geotextile fabric. Pretty unimpressed with this fabric. Toyed with the idea of using a double layer but in the end didn't.


Next step was to drill the holes in the pipes to be used for water intake. I put two rows of holes in at the 10:00am and 2:00pm positions.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Then laid the pipes in the trench.


Added some clean gravel.


Folded the geotextile fabric across the top of the pipe and trench.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Then covered with clean gravel.


Next step was to put in place a barrier at the bottom end of the trench. Used about a meter (length) of hard packed earth. The concept of this drain is water flows into the trench and starts to fill it. Once the water level reaches the holes in the pipe the water flows through the geotextile fabric into the pipe and then flows under gravity to the exit point I'll install at the north end of the east boundary.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Final step for this part of the drainage system was to join these two pipes, easier said than done. But I managed it after exploring a range of frustrations and audible cursing (to no-one, the wife was planting trees elsewhere).


This evening I'll be extending that pipe north down the east boundary. Tomorrow I'll work on the french drain components on the east side of the driveway.


And this is how the area looks now with some of the fill moved into the east boundary trench and the wife starting to plant along it. This area is going to be a grassed relaxation spot with a BBQ and outdoor seating. In the hot and wet seasons it is shaded by the house and carport from mid-afternoon.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Agreed Karreyn, going to see if there is another fern I can also use in conjunction. But have not looked yet. And welcome to TeakDoor and this thread. Regards, -BiP



> Fishbone Ferns are a nice choice.

----------


## Stumpy

BIP,
Something to consider. I did a drainage pipe off the house for rain water that ran to our wall and along it where the hedges are.. I drilled numerous holes at the sides and bottom so that water would leach out along the pipe and water the plants versus funneling it all away. Kind of like a Leach field pipe in the states. I also used much smaller diameter pipe then you pictured. 

Nice Job btw

----------


## mikenot

BIP, you have been a busy fellow. Rather you than me in this heat, I once helped a mate back in NSW put in 100m of drainage, even using a trench digger and the proper perforated piping that was bad enough.
But I know it has to be done before the rains start !
What was wrong with the geotextile ? I have read a few people say that it was almost impossible to get here and they had to use shade cloth, but I have seen it available at SCG although I don't know what it actually looked like.
regards, Mike
(looking forward to moving out of Bangkok soon, and at least being able to start on our garden if not the house)

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Mikenot, it was quite flimsy and looked patchy. But to its credit I couldn't tear it and a bread knife more blunt than sharp wouldn't cut it. Had to get some reasonable quality kitchen scissors from the house. I did another 12 meters this afternoon and by my estimate I've done 23 meters, somewhere around 130-145 to go. We didn't work this morning and started about 2:00pm. Ran out of cable ties again so fence not quite finished. Turned our attention back to the drainage and worked till 6:00pm. Was still 38 degrees but the humidity today was significantly less than the past week. Only drank 3.2 litres of water this afternoon, have been getting through three large bottles totalling 4.8 litres most afternoons. Regards, - BiP



> BIP, you have been a busy fellow. Rather you than me in this heat, I once helped a mate back in NSW put in 100m of drainage, even using a trench digger and the proper perforated piping that was bad enough.
> But I know it has to be done before the rains start !
> What was wrong with the geotextile ? I have read a few people say that it was almost impossible to get here and they had to use shade cloth, but I have seen it available at SCG although I don't know what it actually looked like.
> regards, Mike
> (looking forward to moving out of Bangkok soon, and at least being able to start on our garden if not the house)

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drains Update 29 April 2019

We managed to extend the east boundary drain 12 meters this afternoon and have reached the point on that boundary where the water will be delivered back to the ground and gravity will take it onto our neighbours property into a natural depression and over the escarpment to the north of us. Will do that piece of work in a couple of days. Things went well today although the first extra four meter pipe was not sitting well and I discovered an old broken off fence post it was sitting on. So out came the heavy digging bar and I attacked it for 5-10 minutes. After that I laid the three lengths of pipe, back-filled the trench with clean gravel and then added a layer of soil. The wife then came along and planted red flowering Rubiacene on it every 30 centimeters. Final step was to go to the other side of the boundary fence and put soil against the bottom mesh portion of it.

This is the end of the transport pipe on the east boundary. Over the next four meters the water will enter a capped pipe with a double row of holes on the boundary side. This will deliver the water to the ground and onto the neighbouring property.


Shoved a hose into the top end and turned it on. Sure enough got a flow. Just goes to show a useless guy armed with a decent spirit level can actually take advantage of gravity.


And the wife doing her bit with the planting. Really like the way the east boundary has come together. Three months ago you may remember it had an old concrete post and barbed wire fence than was encroached by seventeen teak tree stumps. This has taken a lot of time and effort to fix. The longest time however was probably me staring at it for weeks deciding first what to do and secondly, how to do it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Our vegetable gardens are still producing. Some items like most of the zucchinis we lost to pests. But we are regularly harvesting long beans, tomatoes and lettuce. We are going to persist being organic even though the vinegar and citrus peel pest mix does not seem to not be deterring the pests much.

----------


## happynz

> though the vinegar and citrus peel pest mix does not seem to not be deterring the pests much.


Chickens and ducks are insect terminators.

----------


## cyrille

You need lao khao and tobacco.

Soak the tobacco in the lao khao and spray on.

----------


## Neverna

And if that dosn't work, smoke the tobacco and drink the lao khao. You'll still have the insects but you'll care a lot less about them.  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> ... Some items like most of the zucchinis we lost to pests.


Easy to stay organic with the pest sprays.

This link to Gardening Australia have, at home, organic Pesticides and Herbicides options.

----------


## David48atTD

> Folded the geotextile fabric across the top of the pipe and trench.


Two comments/suggestions re the photo above ...

With that concrete/steel post interface, any thoughts for a decorative cover?



^ Doesn't have to be that.  I just wanted to convey the concept, not your specific solution.

---

For your drainage, no sock covered ag pipe available?

----------


## BoganInParasite

I'm doing that on the northern boundary JPPR2 although any decent volume of water arriving in heavy rain will  be funnelled down to the retaining wall corner in the north west corrner of the block. Regards, - BiP



> BIP,
> Something to consider. I did a drainage pipe off the house for rain water that ran to our wall and along it where the hedges are.. I drilled numerous holes at the sides and bottom so that water would leach out along the pipe and water the plants versus funneling it all away. Kind of like a Leach field pipe in the states. I also used much smaller diameter pipe then you pictured. 
> 
> Nice Job btw

----------


## BoganInParasite

Saw the covered ag pipe David. Smacked my forehead. Had not thought of it and it certainly would have worked for me in the sections of the drainage system where I want to collect water. Too late now though. Regards, -BiP



> Two comments/suggestions re the photo above ...
> 
> With that concrete/steel post interface, any thoughts for a decorative cover?
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Doesn't have to be that.  I just wanted to convey the concept, not your specific solution.
> 
> ---
> ...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update - Morning 30 April 2019

Today I'm focused on the water collection portion of the east side drain. First thing I did was cut, drill and partially assemble the pipes and connectors. Took just short of a couple of hours. Then I started to look more closely at levels, particularly in relation to the existing pipe already laid. Essentially found that that pipe end was too high but I can't lower it because water going in would flow the wrong way. So realized I needed to raise the input water level in the trench (not yet dug properly) and the pipe. Solution will be to concrete in some blocks in front of the carport concrete edge. I ended the morning roughly positioning the blocks and this afternoon will attempt to concrete them into place. Resting now, too hot to work in the middle of the day.

Start of day/work photos this morning.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Pipes cut, drilled and roughly positioned. Same with the concrete blocks except they will sit in front of the carport concrete and be maybe 10-12 cm above it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Neverna, still catching up on overdue responses...

After a bit of online research I compiled a list of plants that were said to attract butterflys in Thailand. It was Golden Dew Drop (Duranta Erecta), Pagoda Flower (Clerodendrum Paniculatur), South American (Hamelia), ??? (Ixora), Saraca (Saraca Indica) and Bignay (Antidesma Bunius). After going to two local nurseries and not being able to get a single one of these I was kicked out of the Butterfly and Bee garden by the wife. She planted three types of flowers that have proved popular with the local bees and recently, a butterfly or two. I'm leaving that garden to her from now on. (I'm wise enough to know which battles to fight.) Below and in the next post are some pictures of what she has planted and attracted.












> Hi BiP,
> That's an interesting and good idea. 
> What plants have you planted so far to attract butterflies? 
> And what other plants do you plan on getting to attract butterflies?

----------


## BoganInParasite



----------


## Neverna

^ Thanks BiP.  

Some nice plants there. The red flowering Rubiacene is a good choice. They always attract butterflies. 

A small bush I saw recently also attracted butterflies. I do not know what kind it is but it was in Thailand so perhaps your wife will know what it is and be able to source one (if she approves  :Smile: ).

----------


## cyrille

We have one of those.

I don't know what it's called either, but can confirm it's a butterfly magnet. Much more so than anything else in our garden.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks Neverna and cyrille...anyone know the name of the flower/plant in post #167. The wife is interested and I've said a few times in the building thread that we take notice of good advice. Regards, -BiP

EDIT...looks like it is Duranta Erecta...the first one on my list. Going to make another effort to locate.

----------


## Neverna

> EDIT...looks like it is Duranta Erecta...the first one on my list. Going to make another effort to locate.


Hi BiP, I'm not sure if it's is Duranta Erecta. Apparently the leaves on the Duranta Erecta are serrated. The leaves on the bush I saw were not serrated.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Bugga...I was comparing the flowers, didn't look at the leaves. But think we are on the right track. I really do want to get the butterflys coming to the garden. There are a lot in the area (we saw as the house was built) and I want to both do them a favour and enjoy the sight. Regards, -BiP



> Hi BiP, I'm not sure if it's is Duranta Erecta. Apparently the leaves on the Duranta Erecta are serrated. The leaves on the bush I saw were not serrated.

----------


## Neverna

I'm going to take a trip to a garden centre later today. I'll ask there. I'll probably buy one or two myself if they have any.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update - Afternoon 30 April 2019

Managed position and concrete in (a bit) the first four of eight concrete blocks that will lift the water level up in front of the carport so that it flows into the pipe running towards the east boundary. Will do the other four tomorrow. To kick off the job however a bit of heavy bar work was required to remove some concrete hanging off the carport support. Hell of a way to start work on a hot and humid afternoon. Also decided to start digging the nine meters of trench above it.

----------


## mikenot

Have you, or Mrs BIP, planted any hibiscus ? They are butterfly attracting too.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Chickens are on the agenda, but so are labradors. As a kid our chickens generally ended up dead if they got into the yard with the dog. Anyone know if labradors can be trained to live with chickens? Regards, -BiP



> Chickens and ducks are insect terminators.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks David. Will be checking it out. Regards, -BiP



> Easy to stay organic with the pest sprays.
> 
> This link to Gardening Australia have, at home, organic Pesticides and Herbicides options.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We are yet to observe a pest Neverna, except for two caterpillars I removed from a young avocado tree. In fact I've currently got a young jackfruit tree being eaten in a way that suggests a caterpillar but I've searched the whole plant leaf by leaf twice in the last two days and there is nothing on it. Regards, -BiP 


> And if that dosn't work, smoke the tobacco and drink the lao khao. You'll still have the insects but you'll care a lot less about them.

----------


## Neverna

> Thanks Neverna and cyrille...anyone know the name of the flower/plant in post #167. The wife is interested and I've said a few times in the building thread that we take notice of good advice. Regards, -BiP
> 
> EDIT...looks like it is Duranta Erecta...the first one on my list. Going to make another effort to locate.


Hi BiP.
I went to a garden centre this afternoon and I was told that in Thai the plant is called เทียนทอง (_T__iyan Tong)_.
A search of the Thai Internet comes up with Duranta Erecta L. for "_Tiyan Tong"_ and images show some plants with serrated leaves and some with slightly thicker looking non-serrated leaves like the plant in my photo. 

 

A Thai web page on planting them: https://puechkaset.com/เทียนทอง/

Here's a link to some photos on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/ดอกเทียนทอง/

Common English names include golden dewdrop, pigeon berry, and skyflower. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duranta_erecta

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks Neverna, we went to Nan today and after the shopping and lunch hit a few other nurseries. Finally found them at Tha Wang Pha which is two thirds of the way back to Pua. They had sold out of the more advanced plants so we got ten of the young plants at 4 baht each. I've already negotiated with the wife for 2-3 to go into the Butterfly and Bee garden, the rest I'll position on a boundary fence. The plants perked up a bit after I got them out of the Hilux tray (this photo) and gave them a good soak. Regards, -BiP




> Hi BiP.
> I went to a garden centre this afternoon and I was told that in Thai the plant is called เทียนทอง (_T__iyan Tong)_.
> A search of the Thai Internet comes up with Duranta Erecta L. for "_Tiyan Tong"_ and images show some plants with serrated leaves and some with slightly thicker looking non-serrated leaves like the plant in my photo. 
> 
> 
> 
> A Thai web page on planting them: https://puechkaset.com/เทียนทอง/
> 
> Here's a link to some photos on Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/ดอกเทียนทอง/
> ...

----------


## BoganInParasite

It was hot today with slightly higher humidity but finally motivated myself to get out into the yard about 4:30pm and position the remaining concrete blocks so I can finish this part of the drainage system tomorrow. Really struggled to get the blocks positioned and to be honest, this is the first time I've finished a piece of work in the yard and was disappointed in it. The blocks are not sitting quite where I wanted them but with kind words from the wife I decided not to demolish the whole thing and try again tomorrow. Gave it some thought though.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update 2 May 2019

Worked three hours this morning to get the drainage along the east side of the driveway and carport completed. Finished for today, just too hot. Was reasonably happy with how it came together this morning. Last night we got some heavy rain from a local storm and after checking I found the newly installed concrete blocks and pipes had actually worked and diverted and drained the excess water. Nice when a plan comes together.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update 3 May 2019

Spent three hours in the heat this morning and completed most of the drain along the northern boundary. Seems we may get some prolonged rain and storms tonight and I really don't want run-off water cutting through the fill. So this drain moves the water that collects on the north boundary to the north west corner retaining wall.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update 9 May 2019

Had a day trip away from Pua yesterday but have been progressing the drainage system build. Weather forecast is currently suggesting rain/storms a probability every day in the forecast period from Saturday so need to get a bit done tomorrow. Decided to make a couple of changes. The first was to add another transport pipe down to the north west corner. It will take the run-off that comes off the northern roof of the house. We've observed a lot of water comes off the roof there and has been making its way under the vegetable gardens and over the fill to the north. Want to stop that happening. The second was to change the collection pipe to the west of the house to a transport pipe. We are going to put concrete blocks along the concrete apron there and direct the water coming off the western roof to the north west corner of the house, collect it there and pipe it down to the north west block corner for discharge.

(The circles on the plan below indicate the parts of the system I've completed.)



The following photos are of the thirteen meter collection drain on the north side of the house. Got a bit lucky. Dug it out, drilled and connected the pipes, laid it in the trench and fully expected it would take a lot of effort to get the fall right, highest at the east end and lowest at the west end. To my surprise when I checked the fall I found all I needed to do was take 2-3 cm out of the last two meters at the west end. Was feeling quite chuffed. But just to check did stick a hose down the east end and made sure it ran out the other end. It did.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System Update 12 May 2019

The drains continue although didn't do anything yesterday due to heat, humidity, tennis elbow in the left elbow, a torn muscle on the inside of the right elbow and general apathy. (Did however kick a couple of goals mastering Thai flour, our new oven and spice ingredients to make a decent boiled fruit cake.) Got stuck in with the wife helping this morning and was pleased with what we got done before heat and humidity drove me indoors.

This was the spot I worked on on Friday. Ground was amazingly difficult to get through here, the worst I've encountered in the yard. A lot of rocks from the new but hard fill needed to be moved.


Drilled these three holes in situ this morning. Then made sure to flush out the plastic debris.


Then wrapped that part of the pipe in geotextile fabric and put in an earth dam below it. The purpose of the earth dam is to force the runoff water to pool as in a sump, go into the pipe through the holes and then drain towards the north.

----------


## BoganInParasite

This is how we left it this morning. We lined the west edge of the concrete apron with concrete blocks. My intent is roof runoff will be directed by them down to the sump I created this morning. After we got done I ran a hose there and was really pleased to see the water go where I wanted and drain out of the far end of the pipe.

----------


## David48atTD

> This was the spot I worked on on Friday. Ground was amazingly difficult to get through here, the worst I've encountered in the yard. A lot of rocks from the new but hard fill needed to be moved.


Oh ... for a ditch witch

----------


## BoganInParasite

Recon it would have been 50/50 battle David, rocks versus the chain and claws. Interesting to watch while hanging on for dear life. Still hot in Pua and little sign of the rainy season. Got family here so not working in the yard at the moment. Regards, -BiP




> Oh ... for a ditch witch

----------


## BoganInParasite

Drainage System & General update 30 May 2019

The wet season has had a slow start here in Pua. Had some overnight rain Friday last week but finally yesterday we got a cracker of a storm come through in the afternoon. Gave the drainage system a good workout. All up I installed 124 meters of drains. The torrential rain that was at the start of the storm yesterday overwhelmed the drains in under three minutes but once the rain backed off to just heavy they started to hold their own and were draining more water than was falling mid-way through the storm. 

While pretty happy with how they coped there are three areas I need to look at. These are highlighted by the red circles below. On the north side of the house and just west of the middle of it there is a lowish point in the concrete apron and water concentrates here before flowing off it. Bit hard for such a small area of the french drain to capture the volume of water flowing there. To the east of that I'd left a 35cm gap between the west flowing drain and the short east flowing drain. Wouldn't you know it, that is the point where the water flowing down the east apron runs over the north apron edge. But the biggest challenge is along maybe 12 meters of the west boundary in front of the house. Too much water is flowing west into the neighbours property and cutting through the new fill. A solution here looks a bit involved and is complicated by there not being much fall available to capture the water and take it down the west boundary drain. Going to stare at it for a few more days and ponder.

In the meantime we finally got our hands on two loads of decent top soil and the wife and I will be gradually spreading that. The temperature looks to be dropping several degrees here and nice to have the green scenery, blue clear sky and cloud covered mountains back. We've also made quite a bit of progressing towards kicking off our homestay business later in the year.

----------


## tomcat

...drainage: more interesting than I imagined...

----------


## Loy Toy

I helped this guy develop this drainage system and made the first prototype cell. Now he is a mega millionaire.

Atlantis Drainage Cell - Atlantis Corporation

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Loy Toy, my version of Norton security doesn't like that website, describes it as dangerous. Is there another? Regards, -BiP



> I helped this guy develop this drainage system and made the first prototype cell. Now he is a mega millionaire.
> 
> Atlantis Drainage Cell - Atlantis Corporation

----------


## BoganInParasite

Was in Nan yesterday and picked up some turf from the only place in the whole province I found that sells it. Paid 45 baht per sqm and got 10 sqm. Laid it when I got back to Pua and was a little annoyed the '10 sqm' didn't cover an area of 9 sqm. Maybe I need to lay them with some gaps that will fill in. This is Malay grass which is the type I wanted. I'm not going to cover the whole back and front yards so will likely only buy another 50-70 sqm progressively over the coming weeks.

This small area is adjacent both the carport and motor cycle wash bay and I hope will be a relaxing spot for homestay guests. Even in the hot season it gets afternoon shade from the house and carport. Since I have a mobile BBQ it could be a good BBQing spot when shaded and not too wet underfoot.

----------


## cyrille

> I helped this guy develop this drainage system and made the first prototype cell. Now he is a mega millionaire.





> Atlantis Drainage Cell - Atlantis Corporation










> Hi Loy Toy, my version of Norton security doesn't like that website, describes it as dangerous.


 :smiley laughing: 

That sounds about right.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thunder, a nine week old chocolate Labrador took up residence at our place yesterday. We were going to get his sister as well but someone snuck in before us. We'll get him a girlfriend in 15-18 months. He's already identified the need to renovate the wife's butterfly and bee garden.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Was in Nan yesterday and couldn't get any Malay grass turf. Wanted 30 sqm to start on the back yard so decided to buy Manila grass turf instead as they just got in a large shipment. Was 35 baht per sqm compared to 45 for Malay grass. There is quite a bit of fill and topsoil under this turf as I want it to hold a lot of rain runoff before releasing it under the vegetable gardens and to the north boundary french drain.

Ordered 20 sqm of Malay grass. Should be in early next week and will continue to strategically place turf in the front yard.

Slowly coming together. Just waiting for the business license to issue but will likely open the homestay a month early on 1 August.

----------


## Neverna

What's the difference between Malay and Manila grass turf, BiP?

----------


## BoganInParasite

The easy part of the answer Neverna is the Manila grass is 10 baht per sqm cheaper. Looking at both grasses I can see the Manila grass is more dense with a mat of close knit fibres (no idea the correct term). The grass blades are narrow and a little spiky. It will expand range using thin runners that I suspect take root as they progress. The Malay grass is greener with bigger and softer leaves. I'm told it will hold a lot more soil moisture so I suspect it has deep roots that hold the soil together. I'm not sure how (or if) it spreads. Regards, -BiP



> What's the difference between Malay and Manila grass turf, BiP?

----------


## Neverna

^ Thanks, BiP. Once you get your turf delivered, could you post up a couple of close up shots of it to compare the difference, please?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Neverna,

Below are a couple of pictures of some Manila grass I have not yet laid sitting on some recently laid Malay grass. Wikipeadia has a good article on Manila grass under the title 'Zoysia Matrella' although confusingly it says Malay grass is one of its other names.

Manila grass turf sitting on Malay grass.


Underside of Manila grass turf.


Hope that helps. Regards, -BiP






> ^ Thanks, BiP. Once you get your turf delivered, could you post up a couple of close up shots of it to compare the difference, please?

----------


## aging one

> The Malay grass is greener with bigger and softer leaves. I'm told it will hold a lot more soil moisture so I suspect it has deep roots that hold the soil together. I'm not sure how (or if) it spreads. Regards, -BiP


The Malay grass spreads and creeps like crazy. If near any other type of grass it will take over. Our house we only had Malay on the side with shade, and the rest was normal thin leafed grass. Within one year the Malay had spread and is now the dominant grass in our yard.

----------


## BoganInParasite

I had planned Malay back and front but with the purchase of Manila grass it will be in the back yard and Malay in the front. Personally will be cheering on the spread and smothering by the Malay grass in the front yard, trying to stay on top of the weeds is hard work. Regards, -BiP



> The Malay grass spreads and creeps like crazy. If near any other type of grass it will take over. Our house we only had Malay on the side with shade, and the rest was normal thin leafed grass. Within one year the Malay had spread and is now the dominant grass in our yard.

----------


## Neverna

> Hi Neverna,
> 
> Below are a couple of pictures of some Manila grass I have not yet laid sitting on some recently laid Malay grass. Wikipeadia has a good article on Manila grass under the title 'Zoysia Matrella' although confusingly it says Malay grass is one of its other names.
> 
> Manila grass turf sitting on Malay grass.
> 
> 
> Underside of Manila grass turf.
> 
> ...


That's great. Thanks. I've seen the Malay grass before in Thailand but I much prefer to look at the finer Manila grass.

----------


## aging one

> I've seen the Malay grass before in Thailand but I much prefer to look at the finer Manila grass.


Agreed but the Manila grass needs strong constant sun. No sun and it will die in weeks. My problem was shade from big trees. So in came so Malay which took over the whole grassy yard.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Finally got some steady rain on Monday night and yesterday and will be looking at how the Malay and Manila grass turf we laid responds over the coming days. Was a bit perplexed this morning to see decidedly sick looking patches of Manila grass. Fingers crossed it bounces back.

----------


## BoganInParasite

It's been just on a month since I laid this Malay grass turf. (See post #192.) Really happy how it has taken. It is lush, has filled in the gaps, stabilized the 12-15cm of fill underneath and I've even got runners spilling out the edges.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got white and red frangipani flowers at the moment. We've also got a pink based multi-colour frangipani but that is still recovering from a near death experience caused by it being relocated twice by us. We've also reserved a spot for a yellow frangipani but have not sourced one yet.

The white frangipani fragrance is one of my favourites, up there with a good English rose, gardenia flowers and the vine like jasmine common in eastern Australian gardens.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got a third and last load of topsoil today...500 baht. The wife and I will distribute it around the yard next week. Hard work means I can justify some type of sweet treat at the end of the day, maybe a beer or two at the end of the job as well.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got asked about the Australian sourced passionfruit plants we raised from seeds. We got quite a few plants out of them. At the same time we also got some Thai passionfruit seeds to sprout so we planted both types in two places on the land.

Down the back corner we planted two Thai and one Aussie plant on the back side fence. The Aussie died but the two Thai plants are thriving.

On a trellis on the west side of the house we planted a number of Aussie and Thai plants. All are thriving. I've no idea when passionfruit plants in Thailand flower/fruit but am looking forward to it.

Aussie plants closest to the camera.


Aussie plant closest.


Aussie plants on the left. Much more lower foliage than the Thai plant.


Thai plants closest to camera here.


I had hoped the plants would use both sides of the trellis however it seems they are attracted to the radiant heat from the house. I'm already cutting off feelers/tentacles (there is likely a better term) sticking out too far.

----------


## NamPikToot

BiP that lawn is looking good. How often did you and will you have to water it? Ref teh Frangipani, they are easy to take cuttings and grow your own, stem + three branches and rooting powder and you are good to go.

On the passion fruit, ours seem to prefer growing up through trees, so wee have 3, one in each Lam Yai

----------


## docmartin

Maybe cotton buds could be used to fertilise the flowers.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Will give it a shot once they flower.



> Maybe cotton buds could be used to fertilise the flowers.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Heavy hand watered it twice a day for three weeks NPT. Less so now that it is established even though the wet season has been a dud so far here.

We found a fantastic yellow frangipani outside a large local factory a couple of months ago. It was the weekend and so it was closed so after checking out the security guard/camera situation (paranoid wife) I took a decent cutting. F**king thing bled white sap over the Hilux interior then after getting the rooting powder and planting treatment up and died on us. Maybe will try again and take the cutting type you suggest. Regards, -BiP




> BiP that lawn is looking good. How often did you and will you have to water it? Ref teh Frangipani, they are easy to take cuttings and grow your own, stem + three branches and rooting powder and you are good to go.
> 
> On the passion fruit, ours seem to prefer growing up through trees, so wee have 3, one in each Lam Yai

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thunder the chocolate Labrador has been with us two and a half weeks. He is 12 weeks old now. We let him sleep in our bedroom for two weeks in one of those big black plastic concrete mixing tubs. We moved him outside three nights ago and he coped really well. Not a peep, no wining/barking, no vengeful destruction of anything. The wife has got him walking on a lead and the only anti-social behaviour is he wees on the deck during the night. He knows his name and 'no' and 'sit'. He likes to spend time with us in our bedroom retreat during the day which tends to be the afternoon since it is hot. He is still a kid and hasn't got full control of his body...clumsy. But much to my surprise he is already demonstrating intelligence that in my experience takes a few years for a Labrador to exhibit. We love him. Twelve years was too long to wait for another dog.

----------


## NamPikToot

> up and died on us. Maybe will try again and take the cutting type you suggest. Regards, -BiP


They are a type of succulent so will start to root without soil initially, they need drying out first or they'll rot.

How to take a frangipani cutting
Remove old wood. Choose a firm stem. Using sharp secateurs, make a cutting about 30–50cm long. ...

Rest wounds. Remove the leaves and place cuttings somewhere dry, well ventilated and in full sun. ...

Plant. When the area behind the wound swells, insert cuttings, one per pot, into a fast-draining propagating mix.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks NPT. Will give it a second go.



> They are a type of succulent so will start to root without soil initially, they need drying out first or they'll rot.
> 
> How to take a frangipani cutting
> Remove old wood. Choose a firm stem. Using sharp secateurs, make a cutting about 30–50cm long. ...
> 
> Rest wounds. Remove the leaves and place cuttings somewhere dry, well ventilated and in full sun. ...
> 
> Plant. When the area behind the wound swells, insert cuttings, one per pot, into a fast-draining propagating mix.

----------


## Airportwo

> It's been just on a month since I laid this Malay grass turf. (See post #192.) Really happy how it has taken. It is lush, has filled in the gaps, stabilized the 12-15cm of fill underneath and I've even got runners spilling out the edges.


Thats taken well, should be well rooted by the next "dry season" that is if we get a "wet season" we got some good rains here in Udon but seems to have dried up now! strange weather. Doesn't need a lot of water to keep it alive in the dry season.
We have both Manilla and Malay, the Malay was put down where the Manilla died of under the trees, it hasn't spread very much at all, the Manilla in the sun is strong enough to keep it at bay.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The Manila grass I laid in the back yard is looking less healthy. Only got it because the nursery didn't have Malay grass on the day. Will keep up the heavy watering and consider prayer.

----------


## BoganInParasite

So the wife asked what I was doing when I took the above photo of the Manila grass. Told her I was posting in this thread so she insisted I post a photo of her cucumbers...quite proud of them she is. It would seem the outcome of our first several months gardening here we have excelled at lettuce, purple eggplants and now cucumbers. Although the wife tells me she has asparagus coming up.

----------


## dennis4558

Good looking cucumbers, is the netting to keep all the hungry bugs out?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hi Dennis, we do have two gardens where the wife has used a king bed mosquito net to keep bugs out and that has worked quite well. But the other netting and certainly that near the cucumbers was to cut down harsh sunlight during the dry and hot season. Easier to leave it up than take it down. Regards, -BiP



> Good looking cucumbers, is the netting to keep all the hungry bugs out?

----------


## NamPikToot

> insisted I post a photo of her cucumbers...quite proud of them she is.


Tell Mrs BiP you are going to get her some Cucumber Condoms

----------


## BoganInParasite

Well...umm...thanks NPT but I'm not sure I want the wife to know there are condoms of any type that size...I can see too many tricky questions being asked.  :Dunno: 



> Tell Mrs BiP you are going to get her some Cucumber Condoms

----------


## NamPikToot

No one likes a bent cucumber, that's all i'm saying.

----------


## Klondyke

^There is even an EU standard issued against the cucumber bend - no kidding...

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, actually there isn't.

No kidding.

----------


## NamPikToot

Cyrille has a ploblem with bent things, pay no notice

----------


## Stumpy

> Thunder the chocolate Labrador has been with us two and a half weeks. He is 12 weeks old now. We let him sleep in our bedroom for two weeks in one of those big black plastic concrete mixing tubs. We moved him outside three nights ago and he coped really well. Not a peep, no wining/barking, no vengeful destruction of anything. The wife has got him walking on a lead and the only anti-social behaviour is he wees on the deck during the night. He knows his name and 'no' and 'sit'. He likes to spend time with us in our bedroom retreat during the day which tends to be the afternoon since it is hot. He is still a kid and hasn't got full control of his body...clumsy. But much to my surprise he is already demonstrating intelligence that in my experience takes a few years for a Labrador to exhibit. We love him. Twelve years was too long to wait for another dog.


Man I forgot how much our Chocolab has grown. I have had 3 labs in my lifetime. They have always been extremely intelligent and well behaved. They are however busy dogs and left alone with no distractions they always find things to get into. For me, Its funny. My wife and FIL....not so much. But their personality is always entertaining. I dug and planted some trees. Clearly I taught the lab digging is OK and then found 4 or 5 holes around the place.  We have a Golden Retriever as well. She is a very sedate dog for the most part but keeping her out of water anywhere is a challenge. The dogs have definitely becomes my wife's "Children"



Our Golden watching my wife do some masonry work around the Bamboo tree



Our Lab napping with wife in the Hammock.

----------


## BoganInParasite

One of the Foxtail Palms we planted just under six months ago has died. Noticed a month ago it was looking unhappy and began deep watering it two weeks ago after a couple of weeks of extra hand watering. Didn't work. But a bit of a mystery. In deep watering it the water just seemed to be endlessly lost, we could never fill the hole it sits in up. A 5/8" hose running at half pressure, the water just kept being absorbed for hours. No idea where it is going. It was planted in untouched soil, nowhere near the old house nor any other infrastructure such as a well or old drill hole. Might get to understand it a bit more when we replace it...another 600 baht I recall.

----------


## Norton

Few years back. Lost one as well. Was a very dry season as we have now. Might be why the earth is sucking up your attempts to deep water.

This pic few months after first planted.



Keep at it. Here they are now.



Suggestion. Consider planting lemon grass inside walls near the house. Keeps the mossies away.

----------


## headhunter

JPR2 make SURE you PROTECT choco from the mosies.
when our boy was outside for 2weeks we bought a hatari power wind fan.set at power 2,excellent.

----------


## mikenot

B.I.P.   Foxtail palms don’t like too much water, they are a drought tolerant plant and the roots can rot if the soil stays wet.

----------


## Norton

> B.I.P.   Foxtail palms don’t like too much water, they are a drought tolerant plant and the roots can rot if the soil stays wet.


Good point. Never water them here.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Hell, lucky we kept five others alive then...been watering twice a day most days. Will stop. By the grace of God or some other deity we've had some nice soaking rain this morning. Got some senior govt folks from Nan coming to look at our homestay tomorrow because the Pua govt guy who handled our business license issue told them it was the best he had seen. So if you drove past our place this morning you would have sighted a crazy farang hosing down his driveway and carport from a load of topsoil we've just finished spreading in the pouring rain. Regards, -BiP



> Good point. Never water them here.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Well if there was any doubt that the Foxtail Palm could be saved the rain and a bit of a squall yesterday answered the question. We've had 45+ mm of rain since lunch time yesterday in Pua. First decent wet season rain.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got the front yard cut by a local farmer the wife co-opted with the help of 200 baht yesterday. Thought we'd get the place looking nice ahead of the govt folks from Nan inspecting today. Told the wife to get him to take just a bit off the 5-6 week laid Malay Grass turf. Here was the result. Not sure where the break-down in communication was but not likely to choose him for a haircut. At least we got some good mulch out of it.

----------


## naptownmike

Yeah that Foxtail is toast at least it was a small one.

How is your french drain system working?

We're having a real problem with standing water after filling in the pond and are having a contractor do a French drain to carry the water out to the river.

----------


## BoganInParasite

All of it is working NTM although the weakest point gets overwhelmed in prolonged steady or heavy rain...like yesterday. That point is on the front left (west) edge of the carport. It is not a big issue and I've got at least three solutions I could try. The first is to put in a more open sump drain to directly feed the storm water pipe rather than let the water fill the trench and then leak into the pipe. The second is to put a long narrow trench in the carport concrete and take the water down the west side of the house on the concrete apron there. The ultimate solution is to capture rain in a gutter along the front edge of the carport roof. Can then direct it one or both east or west side of the house including directing/saving some of it in rain water tanks. Collection off the carport roof is from 100 sqm of carport and 45 sqm of house roof, so there is quite a bit of water coming off there. Regards, -BiP



> Yeah that Foxtail is toast at least it was a small one.
> 
> How is your french drain system working?
> 
> We're having a real problem with standing water after filling in the pond and are having a contractor do a French drain to carry the water out to the river.

----------


## naptownmike

Thanks, I'll let you know how ours works out.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Was in Nan city yesterday and picked up another 30sqm of Malay Grass. The wife pulled a swift one and got it for 40 baht/sqm instead of 45. (Mind you she was on a quest looking for forgiveness after spending 79 baht on a plastic dinosaur for our Labrador puppy. Lasted 30 minutes before he started chewing small bits off it, now in the bin.)

Laid it in a number of spots in the front yard. Along the east (left) side of the drive was one. We also put some on the south west boundary (top right in the pic). Replaced the dead Foxtail Palm as well yesterday.


Extended further along the west side of the carport. I'm finding 12-15cm of fill/topsoil topped with Malay Grass soaks up a lot of water, slows it down flowing across the boundary and more importantly distributes it along most of the boundary rather than it cutting through and eroding at a smaller number of points.


Put another two rows in front of the south east edge of the carport.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We've had 48 hours of wet season rain and this little plot of Malay Grass is bouncing back nicely from the haircut the local farmer gave it earlier in the week.


Even the Manila Grass in the back yard is greening back up again with the rain. Although I suspect using this grass is going to prove to have been a mistake. Just doesn't seem that resilient nor quick growing as the Malay Grass. May put a row of Malay Grass along the garden edges and let them battle it out.

----------


## ootai

BoganInParasite
I must commend you the place is looking good.
Just a couple of comments from me as I have been watching what you have been doing so I appreciate your updates.
Firstly when you spoke about which grass to use I thought at the time that malay grass is the better. I didn't actually know what that grass was called until you posted the picture. We have it and multiple other grass growing around our place and I like it the best. To me it feels good to walk on in bare feet.  
Secondly as for the haircut it got from the Thai guy I reckon you should do that all the time as it forces the grass to grow flat, I usually set my mower on the lowest setting when I cut it here.
Keep posting 
Thanks

----------


## NamPikToot

> spending 79 baht on a plastic dinosaur for our Labrador puppy.


I second what Ootai said. On the subject of dinosaurs, the Govt gang must have been crest fallen when they looked up the drive and didn't see one concrete brontosaurus or oversized sheep with a big smile - feel you are missing trick there and have room either side as you look down it. Give it a unique spin and put a skippy in.

----------


## BoganInParasite

No room NTP...after they endorsed my plans for one of those large mileposts, a fake windmill, homestay in love sign in large coloured letters hammered into a low rise mound, and an oversized Betty Boop manikin. I'm somewhat in awe of my business sense and modesty. Just wish there was room for a small lake with a bamboo jetty that will have fallen into the water by the second year.



> I second what Ootai said. On the subject of dinosaurs, the Govt gang must have been crest fallen when they looked up the drive and didn't see one concrete brontosaurus or oversized sheep with a big smile - feel you are missing trick there and have room either side as you look down it. Give it a unique spin and put a skippy in.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Agreed on the lowish cutting to get it to spread ootai. And yeah, is really is a nice grass to walk on. Looks and feels cool. Going to get maybe another 50sqm over the next month and lay it strategically in the front yard. May take 2-3 years to get it everywhere but I'm prepared to play the long game.


> BoganInParasite
> I must commend you the place is looking good.
> Just a couple of comments from me as I have been watching what you have been doing so I appreciate your updates.
> Firstly when you spoke about which grass to use I thought at the time that malay grass is the better. I didn't actually know what that grass was called until you posted the picture. We have it and multiple other grass growing around our place and I like it the best. To me it feels good to walk on in bare feet.  
> Secondly as for the haircut it got from the Thai guy I reckon you should do that all the time as it forces the grass to grow flat, I usually set my mower on the lowest setting when I cut it here.
> Keep posting 
> Thanks

----------


## BoganInParasite

Well the wet season weather has continued for a week now. Last night we had heavy then steady rain until this morning. Also had squalls, thunderstorms and a long blackout. This morning the Yo River is in minor flood and finally spilling over the local weir. Although the source and headwaters are in the Doi Phu Kha National Park in the Luang Prabang mountains, the river travels through a valley with heavily deforested slopes and picks up a lot of silt. Still, one person's erosion, is another's fertilizer down on the river flats.

----------


## BoganInParasite

View from the front door this morning. Been raining heavily since the early hours. Now starting to wonder if the roads to Pua get flooded. We are between two small rivers, the Yo to the north and Khwang to the south. Can go either way but in both directions need to traverse some low river flats. Need to get to Nan today to lodge the annual visa extension paperwork.

----------


## Mozzbie47

I am envious.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Been trying to evict what looks like a Golden Tree Snake from the back yard last couple of days. Doesn't seem to be respecting our non-violent methods. Don't want to harm it but also don't want our Labrador puppy to tangle with it. Bloody thing seems to be able to hide in thin air.

----------


## Amina

Beautiful snake for sure. Very impressed with your eco-friendly attitude. Truly enjoy reading your greenscaping progress. Keep t coming. Cheers, Amina

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thank you Amina. Have replied to your DM. Regards, BiP



> Beautiful snake for sure. Very impressed with your eco-friendly attitude. Truly enjoy reading your greenscaping progress. Keep t coming. Cheers, Amina

----------


## BoganInParasite

I'm not saying Thunder the Labrador pup is spoilt, but no-one gets an umbrella for me if I want to pee on the back yard grass in the rain. Had almost 200mm yesterday.

----------


## tomcat

> no-one gets an umbrella for me if I want to pee on the back yard grass in the rain


...no indoor facility to accommodate the leg-lifting urge then...

----------


## Thai Dhupp

The greening is well on the way!!

Looking really good now, especially that grass. I think we might well be using something similar.

We have it all to come, first of all need to clear the overgrowth but already PJ has a lot of plans for what is going where...!!

----------


## dennis4558

Your landscaping is looking great, are you for hire?  :Smile:   It's something I can do but not my favorite job, I prefer working with power tools.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Got four TC, six if I include off the balconies. There is something deeply satisfying relieving oneself in the great outdoors, and for the record, I prefer no spectators. Regards, - BiP



> ...no indoor facility to accommodate the leg-lifting urge then...

----------


## docmartin

French doors plus balconies = very satisfying. 
Had an old house in North Queensland many moons ago that was most convenient.

----------


## BoganInParasite

I'm not cheap dennis. I have to stare at a job for hours, days, weeks even to decide what to do, and how.   :Razz:  But the good news is I recon I get it right a bit more than 50% of the time. On a more serious note I'm sixty now and carrying weight, there were times during the hot season I wondered why we were doing so much of the work ourselves. Ended many days utterly exhausted. The answer was simple though, we wanted to personally accomplish something. Don't think the Thai wife in her wildest dreams would ever have thought she has experienced and now knows how to plant a concrete fence line, string barbed wire, string steel mesh, make concrete from scratch, build a retaining wall, dig and install 140 meters of french drain and lay concrete blocks to form garden beds. Regards, -BiP



> Your landscaping is looking great, are you for hire?   It's something I can do but not my favorite job, I prefer working with power tools.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Go Malay Grass TD, I'm unconvinced by the Manila Grass. For some reason I've always been keen on using goats to clear a block, but have never had the chance to do so. Regards, -BiP



> The greening is well on the way!!
> 
> Looking really good now, especially that grass. I think we might well be using something similar.
> 
> We have it all to come, first of all need to clear the overgrowth but already PJ has a lot of plans for what is going where...!!

----------


## BoganInParasite

A wooden Queenslander style house would have been fantastic here docmartin. But imagine trying to get such a thing built in this day and age, and in northern Thailand to boot. Regards, -BiP



> French doors plus balconies = very satisfying. 
> Had an old house in North Queensland many moons ago that was most convenient.

----------


## docmartin

Yes indeed. 
But if one had salvage timber for framing and boards for flooring and wall lining, plus sash windows and suitable doors it could be done. 
They’re very simple structures.

But local builders would want some concrete posts and bearers somewhere ...

----------


## tomcat

> They’re very simple structures.


...termites love simple structures...

----------


## docmartin

If they’re designed and built and maintained and inspected properly they can be termite proof.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Advice Needed on Santol Fruit Tree

So maybe ten days ago (before the big wet) this young Santol fruit tree was a picture of happiness. Then yesterday I saw this. It looks dead from a few meters away but all of the leaves including the brown coloured leaves are still subtle to the touch. The only abnormalities I can see are the nodules shown on the last photo. Anyone know if this thing is 'going to God', or having a turn it will recover from, or this is normal?

----------


## BoganInParasite

A couple of firsts here in Pua.

The first lime the wife has grown.


And the first passionfruit. We've got a ton of flowers in the passionfruit vines although at the moment seems to only be the Thai sourced plants. The vines from the seeds of some passionfruits from Australia are not yet flowering. But all of these plants are only 7-8 months old and planted for 6-7 months, so plenty of time ahead of them.

----------


## tomcat

...how do you keep the pests off? I mean insects not in-laws...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Not doing anything special TC. Do have some white vinegar with citrus peel in it for the smaller bugs but so far nothing has touched the lime or (as I've learnt this afternoon) the several passionfruits. What should I be alert for on these? Regards, -BiP



> ...how do you keep the pests off? I mean insects not in-laws...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Time to pick up the pen again on this thread. The wife was keen to show off her flowers in the butterfly and bee garden, both insects are making good use of it.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The Thai passionfruit vines are loaded with green fruit. The Australian sourced plants while just as vigorous as the Thai doesn't look to be flowering/fruiting yet. Noticed one passionfruit had started to decrease in size and go wrinkly. It is still green. I've a vague recollection that in Australia a passionfruit would be turning purple about the same time as going wrinkly. Looking for good advice on how to tell when a passionfruit should be picked.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The papaya trees are growing really well. We have six in the back garden, none including this one is more than seven months old. Four are flowering and two have fruit on them.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife has planted some Thai beans. I'm still trying to get a more precise name or description of what they are but they are thriving.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The banana trees, pineapple plants and grape vines all going well.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thunder the chocolate Labrador is almost 5 months old now...150 days tomorrow. Now a big boy and still plenty of growing to do before he fits his paws. Very intelligent, very trainable but still a bit of an adolescent when it comes to garden and pot plant indiscretions. We took him for his first ever swim today at Sila Phet waterfall. Cool and clean water. This stream comes out of the Doi Phu Kha National Park and even when high the water stays pretty clear. He loved it, plus riding in the tray of the Hilux.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Took the wife and Lab pup out to Tad Luang Waterfall this morning. A valuable life lesson, make sure the collar is on correctly. Was taking the pup across 70cm of clear but fast moving water when he slipped out of the collar. I dived over a rock and sort of belly flopped into the white water and managed to get to him. Between the wife and I we got him back to the bank and a few minutes later he was swimming in a safer pool. Me, I'm at home nursing what I think are either badly bruised or cracked ribs. The wife took this shot before realizing I was needing some help. A panicky 20+ kg dog without a collar is not something you want to be holding on the edge of a drop while sitting on slippery rocks in fast moving water.

----------


## Topper

Great friggin thread, BiP!

How are your ribs?  Cracked/broken ribs suck to high heaven.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Agreed. Mine are cracked I think CSFFan. I've had broken about 13 years ago falling across a catamaran railing as I went down from losing my footing and it came up on a swell and I don't have the same sharp pain this time. But bloody painful and a little restricted in breathing when lying down, and can only lie down on my back. I had no idea I damaged anything until an hour later when we got home.



> Great friggin thread, BiP!
> 
> How are your ribs?  Cracked/broken ribs suck to high heaven.

----------


## Klondyke

BIP, hoping no permanent aftereffects. You are lucky to have a good nursing care.  A hoist is on hand?

Perhaps you should grant more freedom to your Labrador, then he could rescue you if needed....  :Smile: 

Our Labradors are almost never on a leash, they like to forage outside of house perimeter, at least twice a day so happy outside, no need to worry that they would not come back. Good for their exercise and mine either.

In your case of a traffic around your house, perhaps you should always make a short trip by car to a free area nearby and let the dog enjoy the freedom. The garden area is not enough for dogs and too boring when 24/7...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Yeah Klondyke I want to find somewhere large where he can run off the lead. But first he needs to learn how to socialize with other dogs he may encounter and he doesn't have any road sense yet. Our yards are large, we walk him daily, take him on expeditions/swimming and he socializes with another dog, but he'll need more. But first need to fix me up, may have done a bit more damage than I thought when I rescued him the other day.

----------


## HuangLao

> Yeah Klondyke I want to find somewhere large where he can run off the lead. But first he needs to learn how to socialize with other dogs he may encounter and he doesn't have any road sense yet. Our yards are large, we walk him daily, take him on expeditions/swimming and he socializes with another dog, but he'll need more. But first need to fix me up, may have done a bit more damage than I thought when I rescued him the other day.


Those things will evolve in time, BIP.
Labs have a different and keen sense.

Would be my canine preference.
Well known for their usual pleasant disposition, loyal, and great with kids.

----------


## naptownmike

Your garden is looking great.
Hope your ribs feel better soon.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Thanks NTM. Seems the ribs may be okay but whatever I did irritated the pleura, the sack the lungs sit in. Last night I found a sleeping position that didn't involve pain and took an 8 hour Tylenol and I'm definitely better this morning than I was yesterday. Got the wife's mum and brother here atm and am intending to take them around today including maybe back to the 'safer' waterfall.

We got the grass trimmed yesterday and here is a shot from the front door. Had some unexpected and heavy rain in the early hours today. A picture from the week we moved in in February for contrast.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wife managed to get a nice shot of a butterfly in our garden. We have quite a few different species coming now but all a bit timid and hard to get a decent photo using the iPhone. And too busy at the moment to sit out with our decent cameras.

----------


## cyrille

Trying to photograph butterflies certainly makes one appreciate the work of the experts.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BoganInParasite

Two of the biggest and best looking purple eggplants we've grown this year. About to be cut up and put on the BBQ with paprika pork sausages and potato slices.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Found this little guy upside down on the concrete today. Put it on a plant and put some water on the surrounding leaves. Hope it survives. Looks like some type of cicada.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Our organic vegetable garden is starting to produce some good quality and sized produce. Great purple eggplants last week. Some cucumbers this week.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Have you ever noticed Thai houses surrounded in pot plants, or at least one side of it buttressed with them. It occurred to me today that it has started at our place.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The wet season seems to be winding down if not ended. This was the best photo I got of a monsoon type deluge this year, and coming from the correct direction, the south west. Seems to me most of the rain here in northern Nan province this year came from the east.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Our mafai tree (baccaurea motleyana) seems to be making hard work of growing up. While is has managed to get to about a metre high in the last seven months it is not thriving like many of the other fruit trees we planted. The leaves continue to appear to be being eaten both from the edges and in holes in them. And yet I can never find anything on it. No caterpillars or chewing insects. Anyone got any comments of what the specific issue may be and/or a general remedy to try given the root cause is unclear?

----------


## mikenot

Certainly looks like something is munching on it. Have you tried checking it at night time, perhaps it is some nocturnal insect ? You might have to ambush it with a torch.
 I have found that a mix of garlic and chili blended with a bit of water and vegetable oil, and then diluted again, makes a good general purpose organic bug deterrent.....even Thai bugs stopped munching on my pot plants after using this mix.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Will have a sleuth at it tonight mikenot and report back. I generally use white vinegar with citrus peels soaked in it but in the absence of an actual sighted bug I have not hit it with it yet. Will look tonight and irrespective give it ten days of treatment. Thanks & regards, - BiP



> Certainly looks like something is munching on it. Have you tried checking it at night time, perhaps it is some nocturnal insect ? You might have to ambush it with a torch.
>  I have found that a mix of garlic and chili blended with a bit of water and vegetable oil, and then diluted again, makes a good general purpose organic bug deterrent.....even Thai bugs stopped munching on my pot plants after using this mix.

----------


## Tommy

Got the same problem on my grapevine. Couldn't find any bug until stayed out one evening with a flashlight... yep, the buggers come after sunset and munch on the leafs. Dark color kind of small beetle. 2 option here, as in my case no repellend worked even while spraying on them while eating! 1) netting the vine/plant and 2) find a more delicious plant for them and place nearby...
good luck

----------


## Tommy

My grapevine was attacked in similar way. Dark small beetles, coming after sunset were the culprits. Spraying on them with all kinds of mixes didn't help. They kept eating. I shielded the vine with a net. Another option is to find a plant which they like more and plant it nearby...

----------


## BoganInParasite

Two nights of sleuthing mikenot, nothing on it I could see. Hitting it with white vinegar infused with lime skins.




> Will have a sleuth at it tonight mikenot and report back. I generally use white vinegar with citrus peels soaked in it but in the absence of an actual sighted bug I have not hit it with it yet. Will look tonight and irrespective give it ten days of treatment. Thanks & regards, - BiP

----------


## BoganInParasite

Storm, a six week old black female Labrador from Chiang Mai arrived yesterday. Type A personality, feisty, already bit her six month old chocolate brother Thunder on the nose this morning when he got down on his belly to play with her. She specializes in pissing and shitting in the house. A bit of training is required.

----------


## HuangLao

There ya go, BIP - a Lab.....and female.
All around good deal!! 


Continue to jungle the place up.
Never can have enough bush between you/family and everything else.
Nature. 

 :Smile:

----------


## BoganInParasite

Own passionfruit vines are starting to deliver. Only those sourced in Thailand seem to be flowering and fruiting at the moment. The Aussie sourced vines must be on southern hemisphere time at the moment. Initial trial of a couple more than a week ago they were sour, but these now are delightful. Hoping in about a month our homestay fresh cut fruit we serve with every breakfast will be our own grown papaya with a sprinkle of passionfruit.

----------


## Neverna

Passionfruit makes a wonderful drink, and it's even nicer if added to some mango juice.

----------


## Looper

> The Aussie sourced vines must be on southern hemisphere time at the moment.


My passionfruit tree was paying out bigtime earlier in the year over winter but has gone quiet with the warming weather. Seems to be on a different cycle to the mangoes. Papaya seems to be on the go all year round.

----------


## BoganInParasite

A lady chef friend of ours in Nan is seeking a supply to make passionfruit jam. Likely some will go her way.




> Passionfruit makes a wonderful drink, and it's even nicer if added to some mango juice.

----------


## Neverna

Passionfruit and mango jam is also very nice. I recommend making it without the passionfruit pips rather than with them. It's much more pleasurable (IMHO).

----------


## HuangLao

> Passionfruit and mango jam is also very nice. I recommend making it without the passionfruit pips rather than with them. It's much more pleasurable (IMHO).


Can't get enough passionfruit in any practical application. 

Next time you're mulling around the kitchen and looking for something different, try a good banana bread fused with passionfruit.
Heavenly.

 :Smile:

----------


## BoganInParasite

I have been commanded by the wife to spread her joy at discovering a whole bunch of large and good quality purple eggplants she didn't know she had. This small garden has been surrounded by netting to reduce pests getting in and having lifted the netting today she found these and a ton of good looking green chilies growing. Apart from grilling them on a BBQ I'm at a loss as to how to make such an amount of eggplants edible. Any suggestions?

----------


## HuangLao

For the small purple tropical variety, which break down easier and loose their meaty composition when over cooked - suggest to simple grill the thickly sliced gems over coals, accompanied by a brushed on flavoured oil of your choice or one of the numerous varieties of Prik Nam Pla. Don't over cook 'em...

As you might know, the more common types of eggplant used around are of the Thai/Khmer greenish-white round shaped variety - more complex and hearty, as it doesn't break down too easy.
Could be debated, as they're also know to be called a distant hybrid of the Japanese White Eggplant - hence, their colour and shape.

----------


## aging one

A super vegetarian dish, looks a bit complicated but after the first time it just gets easier and better.  This is a good recipe with tips. A hit with beers.

Baba Ganoush.

https://cookieandkate.com/epic-baba-ganoush-recipe/

----------


## BoganInParasite

So after kicking me out of the butterfly and bee garden the wife planted some climbing roses that unfortunately are thriving. She has tended to let them grow wild and encroach onto the level 1 balcony. After one too many times of me being ripped across the ankle, calf, forearm and bridge of the nose with barbs I made some pretty concerted noise about the perils of inappropriate planting and ripping these out and replacing with rose bushes. End result was I was ignored. So we reached a compromise of sorts, I agreed to provide a support for the runners and she agreed nothing would be allowed to encroach on the balcony.

I designed a support with a rope lattice and got the guy who build the carport and a few other things in for a quote. Wanted 1,800 baht which I was quite okay with. Came back a few days later and installed it. We had some reasonable quality light nylon rope lying about and in the end it was only half a meter short, so we made do. Wife then spent some time rearranging and tying the runners off. Think it will be okay.

----------


## bobumwelt

> BiP Really looking forward to this, gardens are my thing and in Thailand the climate allows you to spend lots of time outside year round. Agree with Airport, i made the mistake with some trees and not spacing them sufficiently and disappointingly had to remove them. 
> 
> Regards your drainage issues, clearly you are prepping to ensure there are no areas where water collects but its worth considering that where the waters migrates to will be more damp than other areas in the wet season - roots generally don't like it too wet so i'd think about what you are planting in those ares - obviously some plants thrive in soil that has a higher water content.


Are u farming in Thai?

----------


## BoganInParasite

Decided to replace the vegetable garden adhoc timber and bamboo shade structures with PVC pipe. First one installed cost approx 600 baht in total. Forgot to get a before picture of it so that is the next one to replace. Will probably make four modules for the long garden and attach them to each adjacent one once installed. Wife is very happy with the first one. My brother is here at the moment so was a boon in getting it made and in position. Will need to make the others basically in situ since without him cannot carry from front of house under the carport around to the back garden.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Put the second of the replacement vegetable garden shade structures in place today.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Not sure what this obnoxious weed is called but I'm determined to rid my yards of it. Has quite a few spikes and hooks along the stems and the leaves fold up when it is touched. My brother who was here last week says they are also in Australia. Anyway I'm going to spend half an hour a day hand pulling these tap root and all until they are gone. Tools will be a screwdriver to lift the stems out of the grass and some thick gloves.

----------


## baldrick

we call it sensitive weed in australia - and you need to pull it out by the roots - it spreads via root system

you can use a pair of combination pliers to grab it , but I just use gloves

----------


## BoganInParasite

Yeah I'm using thick gloves. The screwdriver is also handy to loosen the soil around the tap root as well as lifting the stems out of the grass. I'm getting good at identifying the stems even when the leaves have hidden. Regards, -BiP




> we call it sensitive weed in australia - and you need to pull it out by the roots - it spreads via root system
> 
> you can use a pair of combination pliers to grab it , but I just use gloves

----------


## ootai

BiP
good luck getting rid of that weed. I hate the f**king things.
I see one grab it to pull it out and always forget about the bloody prickles.
Can't get rid of it with the lawnmower as it is a low growing bastard of a plant.

I must say you are turning your back garden into a "farang" garden not a Thai one with all that neat a tidy framework. The ramshackle haphazard bamboo looked more authentic Thai.

----------


## Airportwo

I spend time everyday pulling weeds  :Sad: 
Just got one of these of Lazada, if the grounds soft work well, trouble is the ground isn't that soft! https://www.lazada.co.th/products/ga...793390247.html

----------


## BoganInParasite

I like the look of those tools Airportwo but quite reluctant to buy sight unseen. So much garden tools and a lot more sold here are inferior quality and last a very short time. And almost all of our land is hard fill containing rocks. Not sure if I posted this before but a steel rake I got in Thailand had a tooth break off. I kept in and had the wife take it to the local metal shop (I stayed in the car to avoid a farang pricing opportunity) and had them weld an additional cross piece and weld the teeth to it and strengthen the welds to the original cross member. I can't quite remember what she paid, it was one of 100 baht, 160 or 200. Even if 200 it was money well spent and I can use a bit of force with the rake now confident it is not going to fall apart too quickly.





> I spend time everyday pulling weeds 
> Just got one of these of Lazada, if the grounds soft work well, trouble is the ground isn't that soft! https://www.lazada.co.th/products/ga...793390247.html

----------


## BoganInParasite

We've got bananas fruiting. The wife's father brought these up from Nakhon Pathom in February. Kind of excited, never grown bananas before.

----------


## Airportwo

> I like the look of those tools Airportwo but quite reluctant to buy sight unseen. So much garden tools and a lot more sold here are inferior quality and last a very short time.


Agree about the quality of the tools, I was dubious about these but was pleasantly surprised that they are reasonable quality and didn't bend distort or fall to pieces on first use! TBH I bought two sets, expecting the first one to fall to pieces - I was wrong  :Smile:  
The land here in Udon just gets harder and harder the further into the dry season we get, I have a few rakes also! decent shovels are near impossible to find!

----------


## HuangLao

> we call it sensitive weed in australia - and you need to pull it out by the roots - it spreads via root system
> 
> you can use a pair of combination pliers to grab it , but I just use gloves



....and they're considered edible in some local circles as an herb like additive.

----------


## NamPikToot

> ....and they're considered edible in some local circles as an herb like additive.


Jeff, please tell me you can pronounce Herb correctly, not like most yank fukwits without the H.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

Bip and Airportwo
Here's my array of tools mostly brought over from Australia 10 years ago. So far they are some of the few things that haven't ben pilfered, lost or damaged.






Also BiP if you haven't grown bananas before you do know they only grow 1 bunch per plant, so then you need to chop it down.
MIL chops the stalks up and uses them for mulch.

----------


## NamPikToot

Ootai, my favourite gardening tool is my Roughneck Mattock, weighs about 5 Kgs and goes through the soil like butter

----------


## BoganInParasite

Nice tool collection ootai. Lost mine when I walked out of my home at the end of 2006 never to return.

Anyway...our kaffir lime tree died. Dropped its two fruits and leaves and gave up the ghost in less than a week. Drove up to Thung Chang yesterday afternoon to get another. The wife was with me, always dangerous. Only collateral damage was two more climbing roses and five bags of potting mix. Think myself quite lucky this trip.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We continue to have increasing success in growing fruit and now vegetables organically, absolutely no chemicals used for fertilizer, disease or pest control. In less than a year we've turned our once barren vegetable garden dirt and fill into a fertile soil. We started off by adding mulch and manure. Over the last four months it has come ahead quickly thanks largely to the compost spreading. Here is a typically compost input from the kitchen on a day our homestay has guests. Lots of fruit skins, seeds, off-cuts, egg shells and mushroom 'roots'.

----------


## NamPikToot

BiP coming along. Ref the compost my only concenrn would be providing an idea nesting site for snakes. We get loads of leaf fall which at the moment gets burnt but once i become the head gardener composting is definitely on the cards.

I did notice that when we used organic matter like rice husk in pots it seem to act as ideal termite food and they merrily converted it into houses. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> my only concenrn would be providing an idea nesting site for snakes.


Like snails, they don't like the journey across crushed eggshells.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We compost in plastic bins, nothing on the ground. We also turn the mulch and compost directly into the soil so there is nothing for any nasties to either hide in or build homes. Since we put the mesh around the whole of the yard we've only had three snakes come in. Two harmless golden tree snakes that I encouraged to leave and another 1.5 meter long snake that I didn't recognize so it unfortunately paid the price.

----------


## thaiguzzi

> I like the look of those tools Airportwo but quite reluctant to buy sight unseen. So much garden tools and a lot more sold here are inferior quality and last a very short time. And almost all of our land is hard fill containing rocks. Not sure if I posted this before but a steel rake I got in Thailand had a tooth break off. I kept in and had the wife take it to the local metal shop (I stayed in the car to avoid a farang pricing opportunity) and had them weld an additional cross piece and weld the teeth to it and strengthen the welds to the original cross member. I can't quite remember what she paid, it was one of 100 baht, 160 or 200. Even if 200 it was money well spent and I can use a bit of force with the rake now confident it is not going to fall apart too quickly.



No disrespect, 
but don't you want to learn the lingo?
Not have to rely on the wife to get things done or purchased?
IMO there is no Felang price. 
Not round here in the boondocks, and especially not sorting things yourself without the wife, if you speak the lingo with a local dialect.
They love you for it, and it makes interaction and living here so much more pleasant.
Try it sometime.
HNY.

----------


## Airportwo

> IMO there is no Felang price.


I agree 100% with that, reckon a lot use it as an excuse? Reality is I can buy things cheaper than my wife in some circumstances, especially markets as I have no fear of 'losing face'

----------


## thaiguzzi

> I agree 100% with that, reckon a lot use it as an excuse? Reality is I can buy things cheaper than my wife in some circumstances, especially markets as I have no fear of 'losing face'


Yep, i'm often sent in on a mission to car sales, building merchants etc by friends of the missus who are too shy to barter or ask for a discount.
Been involved in 2 S/H purchases of pick up trucks in the last year for the wife's friends whose Thai husbands are working abroad.
I check the vehicle out, confirm if the price is half decent, work out the finance % interest,  and then start haggling. 40k off a 430k truck is better than a kick in the teeth.
Builders merchants - they send me in on a big order, because i know the (female) boss well, can have a good laugh and joke and get 10k knocked off a 130k bill.
Lunch and beers all afternoon on them.
It's not difficult to integrate and it makes everything more fun, enjoyable and you become a part of the community.
Nothing worse than a Felang here long term that can get nothing done without his wife in tow, or rather they are generally in tow after the wife...
Can't speak the lingo
cant get his car serviced alone
cant get car insurance updated on his own
cant buy and compare products on his own
cant pay an electric bill on his own
cant do immigration on his own...
The list is endless, i see it all the time, friggin' embarrassing.
Still each to their own.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Interesting few posts on Thai language skills. I don't speak it and don't intend to learn. The wife was never keen preferring that when we are together we spoke English. I don't have any trouble getting things done with the locals here. Google translate works on the iPhone, pictures work a treat in the local hardware stores and if struggling, just call the wife. I'm reasonably loyal to the local shops even though I know I could generally save some money in Nan. Even where we have no common language I've struck up a rapport at the local stores I frequent from hardware through to the recycling centre. Do miss out on the opportunity to haggle at the local markets but really don't care since I'm frequently paying less than half of what I would at a supermarket for the fruit and vegetables I buy.

Anyway, to passionfruits. The one on the left is what we have been collecting to date from the Thai passionfruit vines. They are having a bit of a spell now but I'm seeing a second crop coming along. The one on the right we collected this morning from the place we planted both Thai and Australian sourced vines. Maybe this is the first Aussie vine fruit. We generally let them sit in the kitchen for 3-5 days after collecting so will be able to comment on flavour closer to the NY.

----------


## NamPikToot

Nice BiP i like them. We've put up a roof grid over the spirit house and stuck a load of wooden poles atop it. The passion vines seem to like it and you get the fruit hanging down inside.

----------


## BoganInParasite

A pretty good idea NPT. I put in a vertical trellis for the place we planted Thai and Aussie vines and the fruit falls into our garden. The wife planted Thai vines along the boundary fence and we are losing a percentage into the adjacent properties. Every now and then when I remember I do try to rearrange the location of the growing fruit to fall our side with a degree of success.

----------


## NamPikToot

The thing i like is you get a good return quickly with minimal effort unlike our coconut, the first of which took 9 years to produce. Its a waiting game at time and people ask why bother, just go to the market but its the pleasure i get from watching a sappling grow and eventually produce for you every year. Got a few Teak too and i'll never see them fully grown but hopefully in 60 years someone will appreciate them.....probably won't make it to 30....

Another thing i've done is leave an area of a few square meters of that elephant grass. You get allsorts living in it and the weaver birds come in  and land, cut across it and fly away tearing a strip off it - love watching them do it but initially the Mrs couldn't understand why you'd turn garden over to something non-edible. Bless her. :Smile:

----------


## BoganInParasite

I might struggle convincing the wife NPT. We are pretty well planted out now, just waiting for everything to grow.

We've also been active in making the front of our home a bit more guest friendly. We decided we wanted some form of fixed strong seating on the east side of the carport. Originally was going to get the carport builder to put in a strong set of seat level horizontal rails between the carport steel uprights but after looking at it a bit we realized it would be too high to comfortably sit facing into the carport. Great the other way because the grass is higher. The wife came up with the idea of using concrete blocks just on the inside of the carport and sitting against the same blocks that provide the boundary of the grass. We set that up a few weeks back. I then decided to get our teak shelf guy to build a teak cover for them and put skirts on both sides for aesthetics, comfort and to prevent horizontal movement. He delivered it today and we are quite chuffed with the result. It is practical, looks good and is solid...3-5 people can sit of it. A bonus is we can move it elsewhere if we decide.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Merry Christmas folks. Pretty quiet here on the Christmas front. Eleven years in a row the Thai Buddhist wife has resisted the urge to get me anything...thankfully.

We use a lot of fruit in our homestay and the wife eats a lot too. We always have fruits of various types in the kitchen either waiting to be cut and served and/or maturing. Over the last couple of weeks a lot of those small flies/gnats came into and stayed in the kitchen. They seem immune to fly spray. So in desperation I hit the internet yesterday and found several tips on dealing with them. One suggestion gave me an idea. I put some red wine cooler left by a homestay guest in a small bowl, added a tablespoon of sugar and then a small amount of dish washing liquid. Didn't see any interest in it yesterday afternoon or this morning but looking at the dead bodies in it there was obviously carnage last night. Still a few left so will leave out a fresh brew tonight.

----------


## NamPikToot

The Chrisrmas Eve Massacre...will go down in fruit fly folklore

----------


## BoganInParasite

Shortly after we moved in in February the wife planted papaya trees in the back garden. They are thriving and all full of fruit. After what seemed like ages we finally got some colour on them and picked them. A few more days in the kitchen to ripen more and then we started eating them. Quite nice, maybe not the best I've ever eaten but good nonetheless. Have had favourable feedback from our homestay guests as they appreciate we have grown them ourselves and completely organic, no chemicals of any type.

----------


## ootai

BIP
Around here they never get to go that colour as they get eaten in "Pawpaw salad" way before that.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Expecting that will be the fate of the majority as well ootai once there are too many coming through to be able to use as a fruit salad. Looking at the six trees out back it looks like we may 20-30 coming through on the same timeframe atm. Might barter some with the local restaurant we use for our homestay Thai style breakfast.



> BIP
> Around here they never get to go that colour as they get eaten in "Pawpaw salad" way before that.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Have some nice colour and in the case of two of them some nice fragrance in the garden at the moment.

----------


## BoganInParasite

The garden yielded some useful fruit this morning. Have been getting a second flush to passionfruit as well, four yesterday.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Surprised to see two colours in the flower heads of the hydrangeas. In the back of mind is a notion that colour is determined or at least influenced by soil PH value. Nice surprise though. They've suffered without direct sunlight over the past six months and are starting to perk up a bit with more light creeping closer start and end of day.

----------


## Topper

Nice!  

When I get to the PI, I plan to start a little garden and both the wife and I can't wait.

----------


## BoganInParasite

We lost several ripe tomatoes to something that was boring a tiny round hole and based on the maggot subsequently hatching after being picked, laying an egg in it. Both the wife and I were too lazy to make another batch of white vinegar with citrus peels in it to spray so we decided we would pick the tomatoes a few days after they showed some red. Then into a paper bag with some bananas to ripen. Here is the first batch after spending 4-5 days in the bag at room temperature. We tore the bag open to check for maggots and pleased to say there were none, thus validating our pre-inspection and washing of each tomato to make sure there were no holes.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ congrats to Mrs BiP, we usually just grow the cherry toms which seem to grow well and aren't seemingly prone to attack. just takes a handful to one of yours. Not as good in Salsa too.

----------


## cyrille

> just takes a handful to one of yours. Not as good in Salsa too.


Christ, stanley's off again.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Anyone knows what the white stuff is on the smaller stem to the bottom right of the green papaya. Looks like a mildew type substance. Is it a problem and if yes, how to treat? Thanks in advance.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Last year the wife had spectacular success with lettuce growing in the month we moved into the place...February. Unfortunately her follow-up lettuce growing was nowhere near as good, bad in fact. So I negotiated a patch back in the vegetable garden and decided to try my hand at it. Got a couple of packets of mixed seeds and followed the instructions to soak the seeds in water for 24 hours. In that time maybe 50% started sprouting. Then moved the seeds into a seedling tray then transplanted into the actual garden. Started harvesting and eating about two weeks ago, just five weeks after the seeds first got a soaking.

----------


## BoganInParasite

This was the lettuce six days ago...24 March.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Lunch a couple of days ago...our lettuce and tomato.
































Today's lunch lettuce before prep. No issues with any pests this crop. All organically grown.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Starting to get some nice mulberries from two trees we planted just on a year ago.

----------


## HuangLao

> ^ congrats to Mrs BiP, we usually just grow the cherry toms which seem to grow well and aren't seemingly prone to attack.


Not entirely true. 
Dependent on locale and what type of seasoned gardener one might be.

Exposure to a variety of experiences/situations is a better tool than those that proclaim limitations.

----------


## BoganInParasite

Decided to finally replace our 'temporary' front gates with something a little more presentable. (We're currently doing some value add updating around the property ahead of listing for sale.) Found the gate guy doing a job at a nearby friends place so had the wife call him late Tuesday. Onsite discussion Thursday morning, sand/gravel and some metal delivered Friday, he turned up yesterday morning with three workers and did the whole thing including fabricating the gate and supports in one day. Cost was a little under 14,000 baht for everything. Will drive across it first time tomorrow. Had a bit of rain last night that will help settle/cure the concrete. (Storm, Thunder and current wife in new gate photo.)

----------


## BoganInParasite

A better photo of the wife...and new gate.

----------

